# Conferenza Leonardo. Le parole del DG rossonero.



## admin (26 Luglio 2018)

La conferenza di presentazione di Leonardo, neo DG (alla parte sportiva) del Milan. Ecco, di seguito, le dichiarazioni del dirigente rossonero:

Scaroni:"Elliott vuole riportare il Milan ai fasti del passato. Tutti voi conoscete Leonardo. E' stato 14 anni col Milan. Ha fatto tutto. Io l'ho visto stamattina nei nostri uffici. Conosce tutti. E' di casa. Vi parlerà di quali sono le prime idee. Vi parlerà dei suoi progetti e su come sono coerenti con la strategia di Elliott: riportare il Milan alla posizione che merita compatibilimente con FPF. La presenza di Elliott ha giocato un ruolo fondamentale al TAS. Ci siamo presentati seriamente e dobbiamo continuare a comportarci seriamente. *Nella gestione Gattuso siamo arrivati terzi. Siamo una squadra solida. Il progetto di Elliott è a medio lungo termine. Non dobbiamo fare le cose flash. E' un passo lungo. Io presidente del Milan? *E' una grande emozione. La mia famiglia è sfegatata milanista. Io forse sono il meno sfegatato. Sono stato anche presidente del Vicenza Calcio. Lì eravamo in quattro alla presentazione. Mi piacciono le nuove sfide che mi hanno scorrere l'adrenalina nelle vene. Mi piace fare sempre cose nuove. Nuovo Voluntaty Agreement? Siamo in un territorio inesplorato un pò per tutti. Anche per gli avvocati. Abbiamo scritto una lettera. L'incontro con la Uefa arriverà nei prossimi 15 giorni. Poi vedremo cosa accadrà. Ci aspettiamo che la Uefa riveda la sentenza in base alle indicazioni del TAS: Il cambio di proprietà ha dato una sicurezza diversa alla Uefa. Io mi aspetto che per agosto arriveremo ad una soluzione. Mercato? Io penso che qualsiasi cosa succeda, metterà il Milan come un osservato speciale. Dopo quello che è successo non vogliamo altri problemi".

Leonardo:"Io avrò un ruolo legato a ciò che il Milan produce. Ho visto un interesse molto grande per il calcio. Una struttura molto ampia di gente giovane che ha tanta voglia di fare. Sono felice anche per come mi hanno scelto. E' stato uno studio di mercato. E' stato un motivo importante per me. Poi c'è stato un percorso fino ad arrivare alla decisione finale di cominciare insieme. E' un inizio. Abbiamo bisogno di tempo. Ho già ritrovato una trentina di persone che conoscevo. E ne è valsa la pena. *Bonucci Caldara?* Ho incontrato anche altre persone. Non solo la Juve. Siamo arrivati durante il mercato ed anche in ritardo. E' ovvio che siamo *legati al FPF. Siamo molto legati a quei parametri. Non sarà un mercato folle ma saggio e moderato. Faremo quello che sarà possibile fare. Poi, tutto parte dalla decisione di Bonucci. Vedremo se ci sarà la possibilità. Senza obblighi. *Le scritte e il *comunicato contro di me*? Capisco perfettamente. Capisco le reazioni e le rispetto. Ci sono stati dei sentimenti. E' comprensibile. Capisco e rispetto. E' la più grande sfida della mia carriera post giocatore? E' sempre difficile. Ma non siamo distanti dalla realtà. I ritorni sono sempre difficili. Qui c'è un pezzo della mia vita. A Milano sono diventato adulto. Realizzare qualcosa nella mia seconda casa è la sfida più grande. Ma non è una mia sfida. Io non cerco sfide. Ho accettato perchè penso ci sia un equilibrio molto grande tra l'idea e la realizzazione. *Cessioni necessarie per acquisti importanti? Quale il valore della rosa ad oggi?* La squadra è un risultato di una serie di fattori. Negli ultimi anni ci sono stati due passaggi di proprietà. E' una cosa normale che la squadra subisca questi cambiamenti. La squadra ha avuto un livello molto alto nella seconda parte del campionato. Poi c'è chi ha giocato un pò meno. Ci sono situazioni da risolvere, su giocatori che avranno meno spazio. Possono arrivare giocatori alla *Higuain e Morata?* Difficile stabilire una formula per prenderli.* Poi c'è la pratica. Siamo legati al FPF. Non penso che sarà possibile fare il grande colpo. *A me personalmente mancano tante informazioni. So della prima squadra. Però bisogna dare una linea societaria. E' la testa che guida il lavoro di qualsiasi gestione. Bisogna creare una linea ed un equilibrio. Sappiamo quello che vogliamo e dobbiamo organizzarci. Questa squadra ha sua identità. Poi ci sono giocatori che saranno qui al secondo anno. E quindi potranno esprimersi meglio. *Gattuso? *Il mio punto di vista è condiviso con la proprietà. GAttuso è stato il primo ad essere confermato. Si è parlato di Conte, non Conte. E' normale. Ma nessuno ha mai parlato con Conte. Nessuno ha mai pensato di cambiare Gattuso. E' un uomo da Milan. Partiremo così. *Linee guida? *Gli ingaggi alti di certi giocatori oggi sono un problema. Sono parametri che rendono più difficile l'inserimento di grandi nomi. Per me è un grande privilegio avere un'opportunità del genere. *Questione portieri?* Io sto arrivando oggi. Non sono arrivate offerte e non so di nessuna situazione. E' una coppia quasi equilibrata. Donnarumma è un giovane che ha fatto tutto e Reina è di grande esperienza. Non sarà un problema gestirli. Poi non so se arriveranno proposte. *Gattuso vuole tre pedine?* Il suo piano combaciava col mio. Ma siamo sempre nelle ipotesi. Il mercato è un puzzle. Vediamo come si incastrerà. *Una società alla fine ha lo stile della proprietà*. Non dei dirigenti. Non sarò mai io a dare lo stile. Non posso essere io lo stile e la faccia. Io sono un dirigente che cerca di seguire le linee guida e metterle in pratica. *Maldini?* E' un mio grande amico. Lui rappresenta la storia del Milan. E' un valore unico, enorme. Se viene con noi sarà una cosa molto bella. Vediamo. *Un nuovo Thiago Silva e un nuovo Kakà*? Per fare questi giocatori, li devi seguire per un anno. Devi conoscere tutto di loro. Oggi non abbiamo tempo. E' difficile mettere in piedi il progetto di un giovane che esplode da un momento all'altro visti i tempi che abbiamo. *Kalinic, Silva e Bacca? *Per Kalinic ci sono altre possibilità oltre all'Atletico. Ma non c'è una situazione definitiva. Silva? E' un caso diverso, è da studiare. E' uno giovane. Dobbiamo parlare poi vediamo quale sarà la soluzione migliore per tutti. Squadra in Usa? Avrei preferito averli vicino anche per parlare di persona. Ma le cose stanno andando avanti. Noi dobbiamo fare meglio e di più per tornare nel gruppo d'elite che va in Champions. Il campionato è competitivo, nonostante ci sia la Juve che vince sempre. *Un DS?* Una mano ci vuole. Ci sono tante cose da fare ed il tempo è breve. La scelta delle persone è importante. Io devo scegliere, non fare le cose veloci. Lo stesso vale per i giocatori. Il margine d'errore può aumentare. *Il desiderio di Bonucci? *E' una cosa normale. E' una cosa espressa da lui senza nessun problema. Conosce gli equilibri di mercato anche lui. In grande sintonia si cercherò di vedere cosa accadrà. Non è detto che vada o resti. Vedremo. *Locatelli? *E' uno di quei ragazzi nati qui. E' come se fosse un figlio. C'è sempre un rapporto sentimentale. Poi c'è una parte più pratica. Per me non ha ancora finito il percorso di formazione. Se crescesse qui sarebbe più interessante per tutti. *Si parla solo di fair play finanziario e conti?* Il calcio è cambiato. In Premier League si parla di queste cose. Poi il calcio è in piedi per sentimenti e storia. Sono d'accordo. Il Milan ha avuto dirigenti e giocatori più importanti di me. Non sono stato un pallone d'oro. La scelta legata a me è abbastanza professionale. Io credo che dentro questa struttura si deve investire su questo legame e queste storie. La struttura del settore giovanile verrà cambiata? Ci vorrà un pò di tempo. Ci sono stati dei cambiamenti che devo capire. La priorità oggi è la prima squadra. Poi bisognerà vedere bene quello che c'è. Vogliamo produrre qui giocatori col DNA del Milan".


*In aggiornamento - refreshate*


----------



## admin (26 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Leonardo, neo DG (alla parte sportiva) del Milan. Ecco, di seguito, le dichiarazioni del dirigente rossonero:
> 
> Scaroni:"Elliott vuole riportare il Milan ai fasti del passato. Tutti voi conoscete Leonardo. E' stato 14 anni col Milan. Ha fatto tutto. Io l'ho visto stamattina nei nostri uffici. Conosce tutti. E' di casa. Vi parlerà di quali sono le prime idee. Vi parlerà dei suoi progetti e su come sono coerenti con la strategia di Elliott: riportare il Milan alla posizione che merita compatibilimente con FPF. La presenza di Elliott ha giocato un ruolo fondamentale al TAS. Ci siamo presentati seriamente e dobbiamo continuare a comportarci seriamente
> 
> ...



Ancora Guadagnini?


----------



## admin (26 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Leonardo, neo DG (alla parte sportiva) del Milan. Ecco, di seguito, le dichiarazioni del dirigente rossonero:
> 
> Scaroni:"Elliott vuole riportare il Milan ai fasti del passato. Tutti voi conoscete Leonardo. E' stato 14 anni col Milan. Ha fatto tutto. Io l'ho visto stamattina nei nostri uffici. Conosce tutti. E' di casa. Vi parlerà di quali sono le prime idee. Vi parlerà dei suoi progetti e su come sono coerenti con la strategia di Elliott: riportare il Milan alla posizione che merita compatibilimente con FPF. La presenza di Elliott ha giocato un ruolo fondamentale al TAS. Ci siamo presentati seriamente e dobbiamo continuare a comportarci seriamente
> 
> ...



.


----------



## admin (26 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Leonardo, neo DG (alla parte sportiva) del Milan. Ecco, di seguito, le dichiarazioni del dirigente rossonero:
> 
> Scaroni:"Elliott vuole riportare il Milan ai fasti del passato. Tutti voi conoscete Leonardo. E' stato 14 anni col Milan. Ha fatto tutto. Io l'ho visto stamattina nei nostri uffici. Conosce tutti. E' di casa. Vi parlerà di quali sono le prime idee. Vi parlerà dei suoi progetti e su come sono coerenti con la strategia di Elliott: riportare il Milan alla posizione che merita compatibilimente con FPF. La presenza di Elliott ha giocato un ruolo fondamentale al TAS. Ci siamo presentati seriamente e dobbiamo continuare a comportarci seriamente
> 
> ...




.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Leonardo, neo DG (alla parte sportiva) del Milan. Ecco, di seguito, le dichiarazioni del dirigente rossonero:
> 
> Scaroni:"Elliott vuole riportare il Milan ai fasti del passato. Tutti voi conoscete Leonardo. E' stato 14 anni col Milan. Ha fatto tutto. Io l'ho visto stamattina nei nostri uffici. Conosce tutti. E' di casa. Vi parlerà di quali sono le prime idee. Vi parlerà dei suoi progetti e su come sono coerenti con la strategia di Elliott: riportare il Milan alla posizione che merita compatibilimente con FPF. La presenza di Elliott ha giocato un ruolo fondamentale al TAS. Ci siamo presentati seriamente e dobbiamo continuare a comportarci seriamente
> 
> ...



Bene non metterci nella condizione di essere obbligati..si deve fare ANCHE alle nostre condizioni


----------



## Hellscream (26 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Leonardo, neo DG (alla parte sportiva) del Milan. Ecco, di seguito, le dichiarazioni del dirigente rossonero:
> 
> Scaroni:"Elliott vuole riportare il Milan ai fasti del passato. Tutti voi conoscete Leonardo. E' stato 14 anni col Milan. Ha fatto tutto. Io l'ho visto stamattina nei nostri uffici. Conosce tutti. E' di casa. Vi parlerà di quali sono le prime idee. Vi parlerà dei suoi progetti e su come sono coerenti con la strategia di Elliott: riportare il Milan alla posizione che merita compatibilimente con FPF. La presenza di Elliott ha giocato un ruolo fondamentale al TAS. Ci siamo presentati seriamente e dobbiamo continuare a comportarci seriamente
> 
> ...



Incredibile che ancora non sia arrivata la domanda su Gattuso.


----------



## admin (26 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Leonardo, neo DG (alla parte sportiva) del Milan. Ecco, di seguito, le dichiarazioni del dirigente rossonero:
> 
> Scaroni:"Elliott vuole riportare il Milan ai fasti del passato. Tutti voi conoscete Leonardo. E' stato 14 anni col Milan. Ha fatto tutto. Io l'ho visto stamattina nei nostri uffici. Conosce tutti. E' di casa. Vi parlerà di quali sono le prime idee. Vi parlerà dei suoi progetti e su come sono coerenti con la strategia di Elliott: riportare il Milan alla posizione che merita compatibilimente con FPF. La presenza di Elliott ha giocato un ruolo fondamentale al TAS. Ci siamo presentati seriamente e dobbiamo continuare a comportarci seriamente. *Nella gestione Gattuso siamo arrivati terzi. Siamo una squadra solida*".
> 
> ...



Mah, insomma...


----------



## varvez (26 Luglio 2018)

E vai di "Con Gattuso siamo arrivati terzi".

Stacco, bye bye


----------



## alcyppa (26 Luglio 2018)

Ecoola la la porcata della "gestione Gattuso" e coi segmenti.


Sempre la solita mentalità mediocre...


----------



## evangel33 (26 Luglio 2018)

Va bè, aridaje con la storia che siamo arrivati terzi con Gattuso. Complimenti al presidente Scaroni per avermi fatto scendere il latte ai ginocchi.


----------



## admin (26 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Leonardo, neo DG (alla parte sportiva) del Milan. Ecco, di seguito, le dichiarazioni del dirigente rossonero:
> 
> Scaroni:"Elliott vuole riportare il Milan ai fasti del passato. Tutti voi conoscete Leonardo. E' stato 14 anni col Milan. Ha fatto tutto. Io l'ho visto stamattina nei nostri uffici. Conosce tutti. E' di casa. Vi parlerà di quali sono le prime idee. Vi parlerà dei suoi progetti e su come sono coerenti con la strategia di Elliott: riportare il Milan alla posizione che merita compatibilimente con FPF. La presenza di Elliott ha giocato un ruolo fondamentale al TAS. Ci siamo presentati seriamente e dobbiamo continuare a comportarci seriamente. *Nella gestione Gattuso siamo arrivati terzi. Siamo una squadra solida*".
> 
> ...



Niente grande colpo in attacco

Bah


----------



## vannu994 (26 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Leonardo, neo DG (alla parte sportiva) del Milan. Ecco, di seguito, le dichiarazioni del dirigente rossonero:
> 
> Scaroni:"Elliott vuole riportare il Milan ai fasti del passato. Tutti voi conoscete Leonardo. E' stato 14 anni col Milan. Ha fatto tutto. Io l'ho visto stamattina nei nostri uffici. Conosce tutti. E' di casa. Vi parlerà di quali sono le prime idee. Vi parlerà dei suoi progetti e su come sono coerenti con la strategia di Elliott: riportare il Milan alla posizione che merita compatibilimente con FPF. La presenza di Elliott ha giocato un ruolo fondamentale al TAS. Ci siamo presentati seriamente e dobbiamo continuare a comportarci seriamente. *Nella gestione Gattuso siamo arrivati terzi. Siamo una squadra solida*".
> 
> ...



Qundi praticamente ufficiale che Bonucci sarà ceduto a qualcuno,* alle nostre condizioni*.


----------



## varvez (26 Luglio 2018)

Altro che Conte. All Over


----------



## __king george__ (26 Luglio 2018)

con gattuso siamo terzi...buonanotte,,


----------



## rossonero22 (26 Luglio 2018)

per adesso bene ma non benissimo...


----------



## Hellscream (26 Luglio 2018)

Ed eccoci qua, dai ora chi prendono Zaza? Berardi? Ci vediamo l'anno prossimo Milan mediocre.


----------



## admin (26 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Leonardo, neo DG (alla parte sportiva) del Milan. Ecco, di seguito, le dichiarazioni del dirigente rossonero:
> 
> Scaroni:"Elliott vuole riportare il Milan ai fasti del passato. Tutti voi conoscete Leonardo. E' stato 14 anni col Milan. Ha fatto tutto. Io l'ho visto stamattina nei nostri uffici. Conosce tutti. E' di casa. Vi parlerà di quali sono le prime idee. Vi parlerà dei suoi progetti e su come sono coerenti con la strategia di Elliott: riportare il Milan alla posizione che merita compatibilimente con FPF. La presenza di Elliott ha giocato un ruolo fondamentale al TAS. Ci siamo presentati seriamente e dobbiamo continuare a comportarci seriamente. *Nella gestione Gattuso siamo arrivati terzi. Siamo una squadra solida*".
> 
> ...



.


----------



## jacky (26 Luglio 2018)

Male male male... Pensavo molto meglio, si può dire di dover rispettare dei paletti ma così no!


----------



## varvez (26 Luglio 2018)

Gattuso Uomo di Milan. Ma vaffffffffff


----------



## alcyppa (26 Luglio 2018)

Eccolo la, confermato Gattuso.


CVD si farà l'ennesimo SOLITO stramaledetto errore.


Nessun acquisto importante ed allenatore mediocre, bel disastro.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Leonardo, neo DG (alla parte sportiva) del Milan. Ecco, di seguito, le dichiarazioni del dirigente rossonero:
> 
> Scaroni:"Elliott vuole riportare il Milan ai fasti del passato. Tutti voi conoscete Leonardo. E' stato 14 anni col Milan. Ha fatto tutto. Io l'ho visto stamattina nei nostri uffici. Conosce tutti. E' di casa. Vi parlerà di quali sono le prime idee. Vi parlerà dei suoi progetti e su come sono coerenti con la strategia di Elliott: riportare il Milan alla posizione che merita compatibilimente con FPF. La presenza di Elliott ha giocato un ruolo fondamentale al TAS. Ci siamo presentati seriamente e dobbiamo continuare a comportarci seriamente. *Nella gestione Gattuso siamo arrivati terzi. Siamo una squadra solida*".
> 
> ...



Non ha confermato ne smentito nulla

Vedremo..

Strano non abbia annunciato che faremo due colpi da 150 milioni


----------



## 7vinte (26 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Niente grande colpo in attacco
> 
> Bah



Quello ci sarà,tranquilli...


----------



## rossonero22 (26 Luglio 2018)

manca solo che dice di zaza e che non si può competere con gli sceicchi...


----------



## admin (26 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Leonardo, neo DG (alla parte sportiva) del Milan. Ecco, di seguito, le dichiarazioni del dirigente rossonero:
> 
> Scaroni:"Elliott vuole riportare il Milan ai fasti del passato. Tutti voi conoscete Leonardo. E' stato 14 anni col Milan. Ha fatto tutto. Io l'ho visto stamattina nei nostri uffici. Conosce tutti. E' di casa. Vi parlerà di quali sono le prime idee. Vi parlerà dei suoi progetti e su come sono coerenti con la strategia di Elliott: riportare il Milan alla posizione che merita compatibilimente con FPF. La presenza di Elliott ha giocato un ruolo fondamentale al TAS. Ci siamo presentati seriamente e dobbiamo continuare a comportarci seriamente. *Nella gestione Gattuso siamo arrivati terzi. Siamo una squadra solida*".
> 
> ...



Mamma mia...


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Luglio 2018)

Mamma mia...


----------



## jacky (26 Luglio 2018)

Avere Conte sul mercato libero e tenere GENNARO GATTUSO è indicativo delle ambizioni di questa società.

Neanche il più accanito sostenitore di Gattuso può non essere d'accordo.

Un tecnico che ha ricostruito da sottozero la Juventus e non lo prendono... e fanno trattative per accontentare Bonucci.

Veramente allibito.


----------



## Mika (26 Luglio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Male male male... Pensavo molto meglio, si può dire di dover rispettare dei paletti ma così no!



E come vuoi rispettare i paletti, vendere giocatori senza offerte e prendere Milinkovic Savic+Cavani.

Forse non avete ancora capito che la UEFA ci darà una sorta di "salaryty cap" dove la rosa per la EL dovrò essere di 22 giocatori e l'insieme dei giocatori dovrà avere un valore di in stipendio massimo di tot.

Inter e Roma dopo 5 anni ancora lo stanno pagando l'SA.

Non so che idea davvero vi siete fatti, Singer arrivava e poteva spendere 220 milioni in barba alla UEFA nonostante noi siamo sotto FPF stretto?


----------



## Aron (26 Luglio 2018)

Esprimerò un giudizio soltanto alla chiusura del mercato.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Luglio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Avere Conte sul mercato libero e tenere GENNARO GATTUSO è indicativo delle ambizioni di questa società.
> 
> Neanche il più accanito sostenitore di Gattuso può non essere d'accordo.
> 
> ...



In effetti che fesso, avrebbe dovuto dire "ho già un accordo con Conte ma non si libera prima dell'anno prossimo, per adesso ci teniamo quell'incapace di Gattuso" vero?

Ma ce la fate a capire che tra quello che dicono e quello che fanno ci passa il mare?


----------



## admin (26 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Leonardo, neo DG (alla parte sportiva) del Milan. Ecco, di seguito, le dichiarazioni del dirigente rossonero:
> 
> Scaroni:"Elliott vuole riportare il Milan ai fasti del passato. Tutti voi conoscete Leonardo. E' stato 14 anni col Milan. Ha fatto tutto. Io l'ho visto stamattina nei nostri uffici. Conosce tutti. E' di casa. Vi parlerà di quali sono le prime idee. Vi parlerà dei suoi progetti e su come sono coerenti con la strategia di Elliott: riportare il Milan alla posizione che merita compatibilimente con FPF. La presenza di Elliott ha giocato un ruolo fondamentale al TAS. Ci siamo presentati seriamente e dobbiamo continuare a comportarci seriamente. *Nella gestione Gattuso siamo arrivati terzi. Siamo una squadra solida*".
> 
> ...



Quotate


----------



## varvez (26 Luglio 2018)

Leonardo parla con tutti tranne con l'unico con cui dovrebbe parlare: Antonio Conte. Maledetto, siamo alle solite


----------



## cris (26 Luglio 2018)

ha detto no a tutto, quando si parla di mercato in acquisto di gente forte con ingaggi importanti.


----------



## jacky (26 Luglio 2018)

Mika ha scritto:


> E come vuoi rispettare i paletti, vendere giocatori senza offerte e prendere Milinkovic Savic+Cavani.
> 
> Forse non avete ancora capito che la UEFA ci darà una sorta di "salaryty cap" dove la rosa per la EL dovrò essere di 22 giocatori e l'insieme dei giocatori dovrà avere un valore di in stipendio massimo di tot.
> 
> ...



Insomma l'ultimo Berlusconi ha spesso 100 milioni, il cinese ne ha spesi 250 e questi???

Siamo caduti ancora più in basso?


----------



## alcyppa (26 Luglio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Avere Conte sul mercato libero e tenere GENNARO GATTUSO è indicativo delle ambizioni di questa società.
> 
> Neanche il più accanito sostenitore di Gattuso può non essere d'accordo.
> 
> ...



*.*


----------



## Hellscream (26 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Leonardo, neo DG (alla parte sportiva) del Milan. Ecco, di seguito, le dichiarazioni del dirigente rossonero:
> 
> Scaroni:"Elliott vuole riportare il Milan ai fasti del passato. Tutti voi conoscete Leonardo. E' stato 14 anni col Milan. Ha fatto tutto. Io l'ho visto stamattina nei nostri uffici. Conosce tutti. E' di casa. Vi parlerà di quali sono le prime idee. Vi parlerà dei suoi progetti e su come sono coerenti con la strategia di Elliott: riportare il Milan alla posizione che merita compatibilimente con FPF. La presenza di Elliott ha giocato un ruolo fondamentale al TAS. Ci siamo presentati seriamente e dobbiamo continuare a comportarci seriamente. *Nella gestione Gattuso siamo arrivati terzi. Siamo una squadra solida*".
> 
> ...



Non ho ancora chiuso solo nella speranza che qualcuno gli chieda l'obiettivo stagionale per sentire cosa risponde...


----------



## alcyppa (26 Luglio 2018)

Premesse disastrose per ora comunque (come era preventivabile).


----------



## sion (26 Luglio 2018)

Auguri a quelli che si aspettavano higuain,caldara e compagnia cantante


----------



## Mika (26 Luglio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Insomma l'ultimo Berlusconi ha spesso 100 milioni, il cinese ne ha spesi 250 e questi???
> 
> Siamo caduti ancora più in basso?



Infatti 250 milioni e abbiamo rischiato di rimanere fuori dalla EL per violazione del FPF. L'ultimo anno di Berlusconi i 100 M era meglio che non li avessero speso (Bacca+Bertolacci+Luis Adriano) si salvò solo Romagnoli. Tutti gli altri alcuni sono ancora qui sul groppone.


----------



## 7vinte (26 Luglio 2018)

sion ha scritto:


> Auguri a quelli che si aspettavano higuain,caldara e compagnia cantante



Arriveranno. Non ha detto no


----------



## Jaqen (26 Luglio 2018)

Ma cosa vi aspettavate?


----------



## sunburn (26 Luglio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Avere Conte sul mercato libero e tenere GENNARO GATTUSO è indicativo delle ambizioni di questa società.
> 
> Neanche il più accanito sostenitore di Gattuso può non essere d'accordo.
> 
> ...


Ti sfugge un piccolo particolare: Conte al Milan in questo momento non verrebbe mai. Conte è un allenatore top. Gli allenatori top vogliono ingaggi minimo dagli 8 milioni in su, una rosa già di alto livello e budget faraonico a disposizione per il mercato. Se Elliott lavorerà bene, fra tre anni potremo ambire a quel tipo di allenatore. Ora no.


----------



## jacky (26 Luglio 2018)

Questi tengono la squadra dell'anno scorso, l'allenatore dell'anno scorso solo con qualche piccola aggiunta...

Boh, altro che ambizioni, sembrano davvero di passaggio.

"Non ho mai contattato Conte"... Questo è il Milan oggi, chiudiamo e a casa. Avanti con Gennaro.


----------



## alcyppa (26 Luglio 2018)

Almeno ha aperto a Maldini... Almeno quello...


----------



## Tobi (26 Luglio 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Premesse disastrose per ora comunque (come era preventivabile).



meglio cosi, tra gli ultimi 5 anni della gestione gallo-berlusca, e il cinese che illudevano pure le formiche di milanello, preferisco un profilo non basso ma di piu, aspetto la chiusura del mercato per farmi un idea. Ovviamente non si possono non fare 3 acquisti almeno, attaccante centrocampista ed attaccante esterno


----------



## varvez (26 Luglio 2018)

A Leonardo, sai che ce ne facciamo di Maldini con Gattuso in panchina?


----------



## jacky (26 Luglio 2018)

Ragazzi inutile fingere... questo non ha neanche fatto finta di farci sognare.
Una vergogna, metteranno solo i soldi per la gestione ordinaria, sperando di liberarsi di Bonucci e Donnarumma e alleggerire il monte stipendi.


----------



## admin (26 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Leonardo, neo DG (alla parte sportiva) del Milan. Ecco, di seguito, le dichiarazioni del dirigente rossonero:
> 
> Scaroni:"Elliott vuole riportare il Milan ai fasti del passato. Tutti voi conoscete Leonardo. E' stato 14 anni col Milan. Ha fatto tutto. Io l'ho visto stamattina nei nostri uffici. Conosce tutti. E' di casa. Vi parlerà di quali sono le prime idee. Vi parlerà dei suoi progetti e su come sono coerenti con la strategia di Elliott: riportare il Milan alla posizione che merita compatibilimente con FPF. La presenza di Elliott ha giocato un ruolo fondamentale al TAS. Ci siamo presentati seriamente e dobbiamo continuare a comportarci seriamente. *Nella gestione Gattuso siamo arrivati terzi. Siamo una squadra solida*".
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Luglio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Insomma l'ultimo Berlusconi ha spesso 100 milioni, il cinese ne ha spesi 250 e questi???
> 
> Siamo caduti ancora più in basso?



Questi pagano le porcate dei due geni precedenti


----------



## numero 3 (26 Luglio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Avere Conte sul mercato libero e tenere GENNARO GATTUSO è indicativo delle ambizioni di questa società.
> 
> Neanche il più accanito sostenitore di Gattuso può non essere d'accordo.
> 
> ...



Eccepalle con questo Conte!!!!!!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Luglio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Insomma l'ultimo Berlusconi ha spesso 100 milioni, il cinese ne ha spesi 250 e questi???
> 
> Siamo caduti ancora più in basso?


Questi sono di passaggio. Speriamo se ne vadano presto, qui si parla solo di plusvalenze.


----------



## rossonero22 (26 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Arriveranno. Non ha detto no



Speriamo


----------



## sunburn (26 Luglio 2018)

Mika ha scritto:


> E come vuoi rispettare i paletti, vendere giocatori senza offerte e prendere Milinkovic Savic+Cavani.
> 
> Forse non avete ancora capito che la UEFA ci darà una sorta di "salaryty cap" dove la rosa per la EL dovrò essere di 22 giocatori e l'insieme dei giocatori dovrà avere un valore di in stipendio massimo di tot.
> 
> ...


Noi non abbiamo nessun paletto in questo momento. Siamo in attesa della sanzione per le violazioni commesse nel triennio 2014-2017.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Leonardo, neo DG (alla parte sportiva) del Milan. Ecco, di seguito, le dichiarazioni del dirigente rossonero:
> 
> Scaroni:"Elliott vuole riportare il Milan ai fasti del passato. Tutti voi conoscete Leonardo. E' stato 14 anni col Milan. Ha fatto tutto. Io l'ho visto stamattina nei nostri uffici. Conosce tutti. E' di casa. Vi parlerà di quali sono le prime idee. Vi parlerà dei suoi progetti e su come sono coerenti con la strategia di Elliott: riportare il Milan alla posizione che merita compatibilimente con FPF. La presenza di Elliott ha giocato un ruolo fondamentale al TAS. Ci siamo presentati seriamente e dobbiamo continuare a comportarci seriamente. *Nella gestione Gattuso siamo arrivati terzi. Siamo una squadra solida*".
> 
> ...



Vabbe dai game over.
Modalità mediocre continua.
Arriveremo di nuovo sesti tra segmentini e segmentoni.


----------



## davidelynch (26 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Leonardo, neo DG (alla parte sportiva) del Milan. Ecco, di seguito, le dichiarazioni del dirigente rossonero:
> 
> Scaroni:"Elliott vuole riportare il Milan ai fasti del passato. Tutti voi conoscete Leonardo. E' stato 14 anni col Milan. Ha fatto tutto. Io l'ho visto stamattina nei nostri uffici. Conosce tutti. E' di casa. Vi parlerà di quali sono le prime idee. Vi parlerà dei suoi progetti e su come sono coerenti con la strategia di Elliott: riportare il Milan alla posizione che merita compatibilimente con FPF. La presenza di Elliott ha giocato un ruolo fondamentale al TAS. Ci siamo presentati seriamente e dobbiamo continuare a comportarci seriamente. *Nella gestione Gattuso siamo arrivati terzi. Siamo una squadra solida*".
> 
> ...



Inutile farsi venire l'ulcera tanto fra un paio di settimane capiremo tutto.


----------



## Mika (26 Luglio 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Noi non abbiamo nessun paletto in questo momento. Siamo in attesa della sanzione per le violazioni commesse nel triennio 2014-2017.



Il paletto arriverà ad ottobre fidati.


----------



## Cantastorie (26 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Leonardo, neo DG (alla parte sportiva) del Milan. Ecco, di seguito, le dichiarazioni del dirigente rossonero:
> 
> Scaroni:"Elliott vuole riportare il Milan ai fasti del passato. Tutti voi conoscete Leonardo. E' stato 14 anni col Milan. Ha fatto tutto. Io l'ho visto stamattina nei nostri uffici. Conosce tutti. E' di casa. Vi parlerà di quali sono le prime idee. Vi parlerà dei suoi progetti e su come sono coerenti con la strategia di Elliott: riportare il Milan alla posizione che merita compatibilimente con FPF. La presenza di Elliott ha giocato un ruolo fondamentale al TAS. Ci siamo presentati seriamente e dobbiamo continuare a comportarci seriamente. *Nella gestione Gattuso siamo arrivati terzi. Siamo una squadra solida*".
> 
> ...



tralasciamo per un attimo il succo, ma quanto "comunica" meglio rispetto a Mirabelli? sarò strano, ma già questo mi fa star meglio. Parlando invece di succo: il suo modo mi fa comunque preferire lui, che sostanzialmente ci sta disilludendo, rispetto all'altro quando andava di hype.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Luglio 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> *Noi non abbiamo nessun paletto in questo momento*. Siamo in attesa della sanzione per le violazioni commesse nel triennio 2014-2017.



Abbiamo appena sfangato un'esclusione dalle coppe per miracolo..facciamo i fenomeni di nuovo così la prossima volta ci buttano fuori 3 anni


----------



## SoloMVB (26 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Leonardo, neo DG (alla parte sportiva) del Milan. Ecco, di seguito, le dichiarazioni del dirigente rossonero:
> 
> Scaroni:"Elliott vuole riportare il Milan ai fasti del passato. Tutti voi conoscete Leonardo. E' stato 14 anni col Milan. Ha fatto tutto. Io l'ho visto stamattina nei nostri uffici. Conosce tutti. E' di casa. Vi parlerà di quali sono le prime idee. Vi parlerà dei suoi progetti e su come sono coerenti con la strategia di Elliott: riportare il Milan alla posizione che merita compatibilimente con FPF. La presenza di Elliott ha giocato un ruolo fondamentale al TAS. Ci siamo presentati seriamente e dobbiamo continuare a comportarci seriamente. *Nella gestione Gattuso siamo arrivati terzi. Siamo una squadra solida*".
> 
> ...


Elliott vuole riportare il Milan ai fasti del passato.Ma come vuole farlo?Rinunciando a lottare per la Champions già dal 1 anno?Cara dirigenza io ho smesso da anni di avvelenarmi il sangue dietro al Milan,ora aspetto la fine del mercato poi tirero'le mie somme e nel mio piccolo comincerò col disdire la Pay tv.


----------



## varvez (26 Luglio 2018)

A.C. Segmenti


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Leonardo, neo DG (alla parte sportiva) del Milan. Ecco, di seguito, le dichiarazioni del dirigente rossonero:
> 
> Scaroni:"Elliott vuole riportare il Milan ai fasti del passato. Tutti voi conoscete Leonardo. E' stato 14 anni col Milan. Ha fatto tutto. Io l'ho visto stamattina nei nostri uffici. Conosce tutti. E' di casa. Vi parlerà di quali sono le prime idee. Vi parlerà dei suoi progetti e su come sono coerenti con la strategia di Elliott: riportare il Milan alla posizione che merita compatibilimente con FPF. La presenza di Elliott ha giocato un ruolo fondamentale al TAS. Ci siamo presentati seriamente e dobbiamo continuare a comportarci seriamente. *Nella gestione Gattuso siamo arrivati terzi. Siamo una squadra solida*".
> 
> ...



Per me il mercato ci stupirà


----------



## alcyppa (26 Luglio 2018)

Almeno ammette che ci sono ALMENO 5 squadre superiori a noi...


----------



## numero 3 (26 Luglio 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ti sfugge un piccolo particolare: Conte al Milan in questo momento non verrebbe mai. Conte è un allenatore top. Gli allenatori top vogliono ingaggi minimo dagli 8 milioni in su, una rosa già di alto livello e budget faraonico a disposizione per il mercato. Se Elliott lavorerà bene, fra tre anni potremo ambire a quel tipo di allenatore. Ora no.



Finalmente qualcuno dotato di intelletto!!
Eppoi non esiste solo Conte 
Conte Conte Conte Conte...sono sfinito da quest'uomo sanno parlare solo di lui!!!
Ti prego istruiscili


----------



## rossonero22 (26 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Leonardo, neo DG (alla parte sportiva) del Milan. Ecco, di seguito, le dichiarazioni del dirigente rossonero:
> 
> Scaroni:"Elliott vuole riportare il Milan ai fasti del passato. Tutti voi conoscete Leonardo. E' stato 14 anni col Milan. Ha fatto tutto. Io l'ho visto stamattina nei nostri uffici. Conosce tutti. E' di casa. Vi parlerà di quali sono le prime idee. Vi parlerà dei suoi progetti e su come sono coerenti con la strategia di Elliott: riportare il Milan alla posizione che merita compatibilimente con FPF. La presenza di Elliott ha giocato un ruolo fondamentale al TAS. Ci siamo presentati seriamente e dobbiamo continuare a comportarci seriamente. *Nella gestione Gattuso siamo arrivati terzi. Siamo una squadra solida*".
> 
> ...



almeno maldini...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Leonardo, neo DG (alla parte sportiva) del Milan. Ecco, di seguito, le dichiarazioni del dirigente rossonero:
> 
> Scaroni:"Elliott vuole riportare il Milan ai fasti del passato. Tutti voi conoscete Leonardo. E' stato 14 anni col Milan. Ha fatto tutto. Io l'ho visto stamattina nei nostri uffici. Conosce tutti. E' di casa. Vi parlerà di quali sono le prime idee. Vi parlerà dei suoi progetti e su come sono coerenti con la strategia di Elliott: riportare il Milan alla posizione che merita compatibilimente con FPF. La presenza di Elliott ha giocato un ruolo fondamentale al TAS. Ci siamo presentati seriamente e dobbiamo continuare a comportarci seriamente. *Nella gestione Gattuso siamo arrivati terzi. Siamo una squadra solida*".
> 
> ...



Arriva Maldini.


----------



## Garrincha (26 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Leonardo, neo DG (alla parte sportiva) del Milan. Ecco, di seguito, le dichiarazioni del dirigente rossonero:
> 
> Scaroni:"Elliott vuole riportare il Milan ai fasti del passato. Tutti voi conoscete Leonardo. E' stato 14 anni col Milan. Ha fatto tutto. Io l'ho visto stamattina nei nostri uffici. Conosce tutti. E' di casa. Vi parlerà di quali sono le prime idee. Vi parlerà dei suoi progetti e su come sono coerenti con la strategia di Elliott: riportare il Milan alla posizione che merita compatibilimente con FPF. La presenza di Elliott ha giocato un ruolo fondamentale al TAS. Ci siamo presentati seriamente e dobbiamo continuare a comportarci seriamente. *Nella gestione Gattuso siamo arrivati terzi. Siamo una squadra solida*".
> 
> ...



Partiremo così tradotto Conte ha chiesto qualche mese, quando a novembre e dicembre Gattuso sarà decimo prendendo pizze in faccia da tutti ci sarà il sostituto pronto già bloccato. 

Ottimo, l'importante è che Conte sia bloccato, il tempo per risolvere la questione col Chelsea gioca a favore anche del Milan, Gattuso ha bisogno di bruciarsi, purtroppo una parte della tifoseria lo considera capace e intoccabile, esonerarlo ora creebbe strascichi e malumori a prescindere da chi subentra, tra un paio di mesi e una decina di conferenze mazzarriane tutti vorranno la sua testa


----------



## admin (26 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Leonardo, neo DG (alla parte sportiva) del Milan. Ecco, di seguito, le dichiarazioni del dirigente rossonero:
> 
> Scaroni:"Elliott vuole riportare il Milan ai fasti del passato. Tutti voi conoscete Leonardo. E' stato 14 anni col Milan. Ha fatto tutto. Io l'ho visto stamattina nei nostri uffici. Conosce tutti. E' di casa. Vi parlerà di quali sono le prime idee. Vi parlerà dei suoi progetti e su come sono coerenti con la strategia di Elliott: riportare il Milan alla posizione che merita compatibilimente con FPF. La presenza di Elliott ha giocato un ruolo fondamentale al TAS. Ci siamo presentati seriamente e dobbiamo continuare a comportarci seriamente. *Nella gestione Gattuso siamo arrivati terzi. Siamo una squadra solida. Il progetto di Elliott è a medio lungo termine. Non dobbiamo fare le cose flash. E' un passo lungo*".
> 
> ...



Io sono abbastanza sconcertato, sinceramente.


----------



## Zenos (26 Luglio 2018)

A me fa paura sto presidente, abbastanza inadeguato.


----------



## rossonero22 (26 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io sono abbastanza sconcertato, sinceramente.



cosa ti sconcerta di più?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io sono abbastanza sconcertato, sinceramente.



Indubbiamente conferenza deludente. Non traspare quell'ambizione di cui si scrive..


----------



## sunburn (26 Luglio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> sperando di liberarsi di Bonucci e Donnarumma e alleggerire il monte stipendi.



Questo dobbiamo sperarlo tutti. Abbiamo due giocatori nella top 5 dei più pagati della serie a. Ti sembra normale? 
Donnarumma è il terzo portiere più pagato del mondo. Follia pura.


----------



## Hellscream (26 Luglio 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> A me fa paura sto presidente, abbastanza inadeguato.



A me ricorda qualcuno


----------



## jacky (26 Luglio 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Partiremo così tradotto Conte ha chiesto qualche mese, quando a novembre e dicembre Gattuso sarà decimo prendendo pizze in faccia da tutti ci sarà il sostituto pronto già bloccato.
> 
> Ottimo, l'importante è che Conte sia bloccato, il tempo per risolvere la questione col Chelsea gioca a favore anche del Milan, Gattuso ha bisogno di bruciarsi, purtroppo una parte della tifoseria lo considera capace e intoccabile, esonerarlo ora creebbe strascichi e malumori a prescindere da chi subentra, tra un paio di mesi e una decina di conferenze mazzarriane tutti vorranno la sua testa



Nessun tifoso milaniste che conosco io contesterebbe l'arrivo di Conte.

Gattuso è difeso dai più fanatici, ma la parte razionale del tifo vuole altro.

Tutti i sondaggi fatti in giro per il web vedono Conte nettamente avanti a Gattuso. Tutti.

E tutte le nostre avversarie se la fanno sotto solo a sentir parlare di Conte. Con Gattuso rimaniamo i soliti mediocri.


----------



## rossonero22 (26 Luglio 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Almeno ammette che ci sono ALMENO 5 squadre superiori a noi...



in teoria servirebbero tanti soldi nel mercato appunto per recuperare il gap...


----------



## admin (26 Luglio 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> A me ricorda qualcuno



Anche a me...


----------



## jacky (26 Luglio 2018)

Il problema è che tutta la gente intorno al Milan vuole rimanere nella mediocrità.

Se tu senti Suma, Pellegatti e compagnia varia loro sbrodolano dietro il tecnico ex-Creta/Pisa/Palermo.

Un Milan che torna grande lo vogliono in pochi.


----------



## rossonero22 (26 Luglio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Nessun tifoso milaniste che conosco io contesterebbe l'arrivo di Conte.
> 
> Gattuso è difeso dai più fanatici, ma la parte razionale del tifo vuole altro.
> 
> ...



E' così, si cagano in mano al pensiero di conte da noi.


----------



## jacky (26 Luglio 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> A me ricorda qualcuno



D'accordo... personaggio chiaramente politico, riceve due righe la mattina e le recita tutto il giorno.

Non mi sembra di vedere il fuoco dentro, ambizione... mi sembrano dei medio-man qui da 15 anni.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Luglio 2018)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Finalmente qualcuno dotato di intelletto!!
> Eppoi non esiste solo Conte
> Conte Conte Conte Conte...sono sfinito da quest'uomo sanno parlare solo di lui!!!
> Ti prego istruiscili



Tutti nominano Conte perché è l'unico nome sul mercato di livello forse prendibile..

Ma quello che mi fa innervosire è che nemmeno si prende in considerazione che FORSE lui ha detto no, o forse ha detto non ora...


----------



## rossonero22 (26 Luglio 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> A me ricorda qualcuno



beh i concetti espressi sono più o meno i suoi..


----------



## alcyppa (26 Luglio 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> A me ricorda qualcuno



Identico.


Ma è normale, la scuola è quella...


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Luglio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> D'accordo... personaggio chiaramente politico, riceve due righe la mattina e le recita tutto il giorno.
> 
> Non mi sembra di vedere il fuoco dentro, ambizione... mi sembrano dei medio-man qui da 15 anni.



Invece uno vede e sente parlare Marotta e si viene nelle mutande vero?


----------



## Hellscream (26 Luglio 2018)

Io ancora non ho capito se è la presentazione di un dirigente sportivo o un simposio di economia...


----------



## Osv (26 Luglio 2018)

Lasciateli lavorare, preferisco un approccio saggio e graduale al botto folle fatto l'anno scorso...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Luglio 2018)

Occhio parte la leccata berlusconiana a Scaroni di Pellegatti!


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (26 Luglio 2018)

credo la peggior conferenza stampa mai sentita in vita mia...non c'è nessuna ambizione...continua a ripetere di parlare e fare le cose con calma quando mancano 2 settimane...Locatelli che deve rimanere qui...ma cristo santo andatevene via schifosi...basta non se ne può più bastaaaaaaaa....


----------



## alcyppa (26 Luglio 2018)

Madonna Pellegatti e la cravatta di Scaroni... I brividi lungo la schiena...


----------



## jacky (26 Luglio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Invece uno vede e sente parlare Marotta e si viene nelle mutande vero?



Il Presidente della Juventus parla sempre di vincere...vincere...vincere

Lo fa dal primo giorno che è arrivato e ha squartato la passione di tutti i tifosi d'Italia a furia di vincere.

Qui si parla di conti, di pezzi di classifica, di allenatori di B, di uscite e non di arrivi, di top-allenatori che non vengono neanche contattati... trova la differenza dai...

E' uno strazio.


----------



## sunburn (26 Luglio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo appena sfangato un'esclusione dalle coppe per miracolo..facciamo i fenomeni di nuovo così la prossima volta ci buttano fuori 3 anni


Ho detto solo che non abbiamo paletti, non che possiamo fare i fenomeni. Per capirci: puoi pensare di investire 200 se hai in mente un business plan che RAGIONEVOLMENTE ti porterà a intraprendere una strada di risanamento e allineamento coi parametri del fair play finanziario. E' chiaro che se fai come l'anno scorso "spendo 250 milioni di 'sto tizio cinese sconosciuto e speriamo di andare in Champions" alla fine la UEFA ti massacra. Spero di essermi spiegato meglio.


----------



## Davidoff (26 Luglio 2018)

Se resta Gattuso senza prendere almeno higuain e un altro big é sesto posto sicuro. Di sto passo ricominceremo a crescere nel duemilacredici, ma sta gente si rende conto che è meglio dare 7 milioni a un campione piuttosto che 2,5 a borini, Montolivo e kalinic? Lo stipendio grosso è un problema solo se non lo sai equilibrare nell'insieme del monte ingaggi , non per la cifra in sé. Comunque vedremo alla fine del mercato se avremo combinato qualcosa di buono, spero ci sia molto fumo in questa conferenza. Se non altro avremo Maldini per sostituire Bonucci


----------



## James45 (26 Luglio 2018)

rossonero22 ha scritto:


> E' così, si cagano in mano al pensiero di conte da noi.



Che bella immagine... certo che la gente ha gusti strani...


----------



## alcyppa (26 Luglio 2018)

Ma la spinta nuova Scaroni non potevi andarla a cercare in qualche casa chiusa? Proprio qua dovevi venire a fare il condor 2.0


----------



## Hellscream (26 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Occhio parte la leccata berlusconiana a Scaroni di Pellegatti!



Ma cosa abbiamo fatto per meritarci questo?? Cosa??


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Luglio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Il Presidente della Juventus parla sempre di vincere...vincere...vincere
> 
> Lo fa dal primo giorno che è arrivato e ha squartato la passione di tutti i tifosi d'Italia a furia di vincere.
> 
> ...



Mah..vorrei davvero rileggerle le parole di Agnelli appena insediato..oltretutto lui partiva da un vantaggio: il fpf non esisteva e aveva la leva di calciopoli su cui ricompattare il tifo invocando indietro scudetti rubati


----------



## alcyppa (26 Luglio 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ma cosa abbiamo fatto per meritarci questo?? Cosa??



Ci siamo venduti al diavolo... Ora ne paghiamo lo scotto.


----------



## jacky (26 Luglio 2018)

Questo è il Milan di Berlusconi ragazzi. Allucinante.

Una conferenza così non me la sarei aspettata neanche nei miei peggiori incubi.

Questi si sveglieranno solo se vedono massimo 20.000 abbonamenti.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Luglio 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Ci siamo venduti al diavolo... Ora ne paghiamo lo scotto.



O il diavolo ci ha venduto?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Luglio 2018)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> credo la peggior conferenza stampa mai sentita in vita mia...non c'è nessuna ambizione...continua a ripetere di parlare e fare le cose con calma quando mancano 2 settimane...Locatelli che deve rimanere qui...ma cristo santo andatevene via schifosi...basta non se ne può più bastaaaaaaaa....



Visto i toni trionfalistici dell'anno scorso credo sia un bene che si voli basso ora. Tra un anno vedremo. D'altronde era fantasia pensare di rimettere in piedi la stagione visto i casini societari che ci sono stati fino a 10 giorni fa. Era bello sognare, ma oggettivamente era una cosa impossibile immaginare altro


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Leonardo, neo DG (alla parte sportiva) del Milan. Ecco, di seguito, le dichiarazioni del dirigente rossonero:
> 
> Scaroni:"Elliott vuole riportare il Milan ai fasti del passato. Tutti voi conoscete Leonardo. E' stato 14 anni col Milan. Ha fatto tutto. Io l'ho visto stamattina nei nostri uffici. Conosce tutti. E' di casa. Vi parlerà di quali sono le prime idee. Vi parlerà dei suoi progetti e su come sono coerenti con la strategia di Elliott: riportare il Milan alla posizione che merita compatibilimente con FPF. La presenza di Elliott ha giocato un ruolo fondamentale al TAS. Ci siamo presentati seriamente e dobbiamo continuare a comportarci seriamente. *Nella gestione Gattuso siamo arrivati terzi. Siamo una squadra solida. Il progetto di Elliott è a medio lungo termine. Non dobbiamo fare le cose flash. E' un passo lungo. Io presidente del Milan? E' una grande emozione. La mia famiglia è sfegatata milanista. Io forse sono il meno sfegatato. Sono stato anche presidente del Vicenza Calcio. Lì eravamo in quattro alla presentazione. Mi piacciono le nuove sfide che mi hanno scorrere l'adrenalina nelle vene. Mi piace fare sempre cose nuove*".
> 
> ...



Angosciante, si parla solo di conti.

Poi questo Scaroni sbiascica parole, non sa parlare.


----------



## varvez (26 Luglio 2018)

Siamo tornati al Milan di Berlusconi. Ma ce ne siamo mai andati?


----------



## admin (26 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Leonardo, neo DG (alla parte sportiva) del Milan. Ecco, di seguito, le dichiarazioni del dirigente rossonero:
> 
> Scaroni:"Elliott vuole riportare il Milan ai fasti del passato. Tutti voi conoscete Leonardo. E' stato 14 anni col Milan. Ha fatto tutto. Io l'ho visto stamattina nei nostri uffici. Conosce tutti. E' di casa. Vi parlerà di quali sono le prime idee. Vi parlerà dei suoi progetti e su come sono coerenti con la strategia di Elliott: riportare il Milan alla posizione che merita compatibilimente con FPF. La presenza di Elliott ha giocato un ruolo fondamentale al TAS. Ci siamo presentati seriamente e dobbiamo continuare a comportarci seriamente. *Nella gestione Gattuso siamo arrivati terzi. Siamo una squadra solida. Il progetto di Elliott è a medio lungo termine. Non dobbiamo fare le cose flash. E' un passo lungo. Io presidente del Milan? *E' una grande emozione. La mia famiglia è sfegatata milanista. Io forse sono il meno sfegatato. Sono stato anche presidente del Vicenza Calcio. Lì eravamo in quattro alla presentazione. Mi piacciono le nuove sfide che mi hanno scorrere l'adrenalina nelle vene. Mi piace fare sempre cose nuove. Nuovo Voluntaty Agreement? Siamo in un territorio inesplorato un pò per tutti. Anche per gli avvocati. Abbiamo scritto una lettera. L'incontro con la Uefa arriverà nei prossimi 15 giorni. Poi vedremo cosa accadrà. Ci aspettiamo che la Uefa riveda la sentenza in base alle indicazioni del TAS: Il cambio di proprietà ha dato una sicurezza diversa alla Uefa. Io mi aspetto che per agosto arriveremo ad una soluzione. Mercato? Io penso che qualsiasi cosa succeda, metterà il Milan come un osservato speciale. Dopo quello che è successo non vogliamo altri problemi".
> 
> ...



Pessiima. Roba pessima.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Luglio 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ho detto solo che non abbiamo paletti, non che possiamo fare i fenomeni. Per capirci: puoi pensare di investire 200 se hai in mente un business plan che RAGIONEVOLMENTE ti porterà a intraprendere una strada di risanamento e allineamento coi parametri del fair play finanziario. E' chiaro che se fai come l'anno scorso "spendo 250 milioni di 'sto tizio cinese sconosciuto e speriamo di andare in Champions" alla fine la UEFA ti massacra. Spero di essermi spiegato meglio.



Si si ma siccome nessuno creerà 250 milioni entro 12 mesi molto meglio lavorare con intelligenza sul mercato...

Metti che Gattuso non voglia il cielo arrivi 4°..sai che beffa beccarci un'esclusione dalla champions?


----------



## jacky (26 Luglio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mah..vorrei davvero rileggerle le parole di Agnelli appena insediato..oltretutto lui partiva da un vantaggio: il fpf non esisteva e aveva la leva di calciopoli su cui ricompattare il tifo invocando indietro scudetti rubati



Vincere è questione di mentalità... Il primo Agnelli ha fatto bingo con Conte, poi ha puntato tutto sui giocatori.

Qua si poteva ripercorrere la stessa strada, ma partiremo con persone scelte da altri e con un mercato low-cost.

L'ambizione di Eliott non esiste, vuole chiaramente recuperare l'investimento e non ha dato disponibilità finanziarie per il mercato.


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Luglio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Nessun tifoso milaniste che conosco io contesterebbe l'arrivo di Conte.
> 
> *Gattuso è difeso dai più fanatici, ma la parte razionale del tifo vuole altro.
> *
> ...



Io di fanatico vedo solo la tua insistenza su parrucchino.
Non abbiamo attaccanti, un organico incompleto e mediocre in alcuni ruoli chiave, ma si parla e scrive solo di Conte. 
Visto che l'allenatore sarà Gattuso, iniziamo a parlare seriamente dell'organico, criticando le eventuali scelte. Per esempio il discorso sugli ingaggi mi ha fatto rabbrividire: a questo punto Donnarumma è a rischio e probabilmente i colloqui col Chelsea erano per lui, ma soprattutto Higuain si allontana visto che non credo possa arrivare a meno di 6 milioni netti a stagione.

Ad oggi, la mia sensazione:

Caldara, Morata IN
Bonucci, Donnarumma OUT.

Terribile, forse peggio della scorsa stagione.


----------



## alcyppa (26 Luglio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> O il diavolo ci ha venduto?



Ci ha venduto? Quella è la domanda...


Bello schifo di conferenza comunque... Via alla linea mediocre.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Luglio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Questo è il Milan di Berlusconi ragazzi. Allucinante.
> 
> Una conferenza così non me la sarei aspettata neanche nei miei peggiori incubi.
> 
> Questi si sveglieranno solo se vedono massimo 20.000 abbonamenti.



Purtroppo pare non vogliano capire che una ferrari non è una 500.
Certi programmi valli a fare all'udinese perchè programmi di 5-7 anni al milan sono una follia.
Ho sempre detto che la scelta dell'allenatore dice tutto , mi fa solo ridere che qualcuno ne faccia una questione di cuore.
Gattuso è stato messo là perchè perfetto per un milan mediocre.
Vincere e vinceremo!!!!... perdere e perderemo. (da 'l'allenatore nel pallone').


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (26 Luglio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Visto i toni trionfalistici dell'anno scorso credo sia un bene che si voli basso ora. Tra un anno vedremo. D'altronde era fantasia pensare di rimettere in piedi la stagione visto i casini societari che ci sono stati fino a 10 giorni fa. Era bello sognare, ma oggettivamente era una cosa impossibile immaginare altro



non stanno volando basso...quello lo capirei...hanno detto che il Milan non può più tornare e non si farà nulla...questo non lo accetto....che evaporassero all'istante questi infami...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (26 Luglio 2018)

Spirito (qua dentro) diametralmente opposto rispetto a quellp di un anno fa. Che sia di buon auspicio


----------



## Hellscream (26 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Leonardo, neo DG (alla parte sportiva) del Milan. Ecco, di seguito, le dichiarazioni del dirigente rossonero:
> 
> Scaroni:"Elliott vuole riportare il Milan ai fasti del passato. Tutti voi conoscete Leonardo. E' stato 14 anni col Milan. Ha fatto tutto. Io l'ho visto stamattina nei nostri uffici. Conosce tutti. E' di casa. Vi parlerà di quali sono le prime idee. Vi parlerà dei suoi progetti e su come sono coerenti con la strategia di Elliott: riportare il Milan alla posizione che merita compatibilimente con FPF. La presenza di Elliott ha giocato un ruolo fondamentale al TAS. Ci siamo presentati seriamente e dobbiamo continuare a comportarci seriamente. *Nella gestione Gattuso siamo arrivati terzi. Siamo una squadra solida. Il progetto di Elliott è a medio lungo termine. Non dobbiamo fare le cose flash. E' un passo lungo. Io presidente del Milan? *E' una grande emozione. La mia famiglia è sfegatata milanista. Io forse sono il meno sfegatato. Sono stato anche presidente del Vicenza Calcio. Lì eravamo in quattro alla presentazione. Mi piacciono le nuove sfide che mi hanno scorrere l'adrenalina nelle vene. Mi piace fare sempre cose nuove. Nuovo Voluntaty Agreement? Siamo in un territorio inesplorato un pò per tutti. Anche per gli avvocati. Abbiamo scritto una lettera. L'incontro con la Uefa arriverà nei prossimi 15 giorni. Poi vedremo cosa accadrà. Ci aspettiamo che la Uefa riveda la sentenza in base alle indicazioni del TAS: Il cambio di proprietà ha dato una sicurezza diversa alla Uefa. Io mi aspetto che per agosto arriveremo ad una soluzione. Mercato? Io penso che qualsiasi cosa succeda, metterà il Milan come un osservato speciale. Dopo quello che è successo non vogliamo altri problemi".
> 
> ...



E' allucinante, per la metà del tempo hanno parlato solo di conti, di FFP, di plusvalenze... Mai vista una roba così, mai.


----------



## jacky (26 Luglio 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Io di fanatico vedo solo la tua insistenza su parrucchino.
> Non abbiamo attaccanti, un organico incompleto e mediocre in alcuni ruoli chiave, ma si parla e scrive solo di Conte.
> Visto che l'allenatore sarà Gattuso, iniziamo a parlare seriamente dell'organico, criticando le eventuali scelte. Per esempio il discorso sugli ingaggi mi ha fatto rabbrividire: a questo punto Donnarumma è a rischio e probabilmente i colloqui col Chelsea erano per lui, ma soprattutto Higuain si allontana visto che non credo possa arrivare a meno di 6 milioni netti a stagione.
> 
> ...



Allora Gattuso con le punte attuali ha preso 7 pere dalla Juventus, 5 dall'Arsenal e non visto biglia nel derby di campionato.
Conte con Vucinic, Matri e Quagliarella ha fatto quello che ha fatto senza avere Ronaldo e Messi. E direi che sono anche più scarsi dei nostri attuali.

Questo significa parte razionale...


----------



## alcyppa (26 Luglio 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Spirito (qua dentro) diametralmente opposto rispetto a quellp di un anno fa. Che sia di buon auspicio



Speriamo.

Ma 'sta situazione mi ha messo ancora più sconforto di quello che avevo prima.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Luglio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Vincere è questione di mentalità... Il primo Agnelli ha fatto bingo con Conte, poi ha puntato tutto sui giocatori.
> 
> Qua si poteva ripercorrere la stessa strada, ma partiremo con persone scelte da altri e con un mercato low-cost.
> 
> L'ambizione di Eliott non esiste, vuole chiaramente recuperare l'investimento e non ha dato disponibilità finanziarie per il mercato.



Conte alla Juve arrivava dal Siena in B eh....aveva alle spalle una decina di panchina in A e basta...l'hanno preso perché era stato un loro ex..

Alla Juve è andato tutto di lusso dai..poi hanno lavorato bene..ma il primo colpo Top agnelli l'ha fatto dopo 4 campionati di fila vinti


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Luglio 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> E' allucinante, per la metà del tempo hanno parlato solo di conti, di FFP, di plusvalenze... Mai vista una roba così, mai.



Purtroppo dopo quanto successo era normale


----------



## rossonero22 (26 Luglio 2018)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> non stanno volando basso...quello lo capirei...hanno detto che il Milan non può più tornare e non si farà nulla...questo non lo accetto....che evaporassero all'istante questi infami...



in pratica hanno detto questo: è impossibile pensare ad un milan vincente.


----------



## LadyRoss (26 Luglio 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Io di fanatico vedo solo la tua insistenza su parrucchino.
> Non abbiamo attaccanti, un organico incompleto e mediocre in alcuni ruoli chiave, ma si parla e scrive solo di Conte.
> Visto che l'allenatore sarà Gattuso, iniziamo a parlare seriamente dell'organico, criticando le eventuali scelte. Per esempio il discorso sugli ingaggi mi ha fatto rabbrividire: a questo punto Donnarumma è a rischio e probabilmente i colloqui col Chelsea erano per lui, ma soprattutto Higuain si allontana visto che non credo possa arrivare a meno di 6 milioni netti a stagione.
> 
> ...




Bonucci out direi a questo punto per fortuna, comunque ormai è bruciato....
Caldara IN speriamo...

Morata IN .... economicamente vantaggioso perchè rivendibile negli anni a venire ?...altrimenti anche lo stipendio non credo possa essere inferiore ad Higuain

Donnarumma...se va io non mi strappo i vestiti....


fosse anche morata IN caldara IN...manca l'esterno....

calma e stiamo a vedere....


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (26 Luglio 2018)

rossonero22 ha scritto:


> in pratica hanno detto questo: è impossibile pensare ad un milan vincente.



no no neanche quello...hanno detto che neanche ci proveranno...è ancora peggio e di gran lunga...


----------



## jacky (26 Luglio 2018)

Se vuoi Conte una conferenza del genere non la fai... Perché se la sente ti ride dietro.

A Gattuso invece andrà benissimo restare per fare quarto.

Questo intendo io con gente vincente... non para.... quelli che non vorrei mai vedere al Milan.

Invece arriviamo quarti tutti felici e contenti, tutti confermati e si va avanti ancora per arrivare quarti. Questa è la mediocrità, indipendentemente dai soldi.


----------



## rossonero22 (26 Luglio 2018)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> no no neanche quello...hanno detto che neanche ci proveranno...è ancora peggio e di gran lunga...



Sì in effetti il concetto è quello


----------



## rossonero22 (26 Luglio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Se vuoi Conte una conferenza del genere non la fai... Perché se la sente ti ride dietro.
> 
> A Gattuso invece andrà benissimo restare per fare quarto.
> 
> ...



io immagino il milinkovic savic di turno che viene contattato dal nostro allenatore per convincersi a firmare. Con conte abbiamo l1% con gattuso manco risponde.


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (26 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Leonardo, neo DG (alla parte sportiva) del Milan. Ecco, di seguito, le dichiarazioni del dirigente rossonero:
> 
> Scaroni:"Elliott vuole riportare il Milan ai fasti del passato. Tutti voi conoscete Leonardo. E' stato 14 anni col Milan. Ha fatto tutto. Io l'ho visto stamattina nei nostri uffici. Conosce tutti. E' di casa. Vi parlerà di quali sono le prime idee. Vi parlerà dei suoi progetti e su come sono coerenti con la strategia di Elliott: riportare il Milan alla posizione che merita compatibilimente con FPF. La presenza di Elliott ha giocato un ruolo fondamentale al TAS. Ci siamo presentati seriamente e dobbiamo continuare a comportarci seriamente. *Nella gestione Gattuso siamo arrivati terzi. Siamo una squadra solida. Il progetto di Elliott è a medio lungo termine. Non dobbiamo fare le cose flash. E' un passo lungo. Io presidente del Milan? *E' una grande emozione. La mia famiglia è sfegatata milanista. Io forse sono il meno sfegatato. Sono stato anche presidente del Vicenza Calcio. Lì eravamo in quattro alla presentazione. Mi piacciono le nuove sfide che mi hanno scorrere l'adrenalina nelle vene. Mi piace fare sempre cose nuove. Nuovo Voluntaty Agreement? Siamo in un territorio inesplorato un pò per tutti. Anche per gli avvocati. Abbiamo scritto una lettera. L'incontro con la Uefa arriverà nei prossimi 15 giorni. Poi vedremo cosa accadrà. Ci aspettiamo che la Uefa riveda la sentenza in base alle indicazioni del TAS: Il cambio di proprietà ha dato una sicurezza diversa alla Uefa. Io mi aspetto che per agosto arriveremo ad una soluzione. Mercato? Io penso che qualsiasi cosa succeda, metterà il Milan come un osservato speciale. Dopo quello che è successo non vogliamo altri problemi".
> 
> ...



È stato sincero.
Non comprendo questo stracciarsi le vesti. Doveva dire "Tranquilli adesso smilardiamo"? Oppure "Vogliamo Conte, ciao ciao Gattuso"? 
Specie l'ultima, se Conte non ce l'hai già a Milanello non puoi sfiduciare un allenatore.


----------



## neversayconte (26 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Leonardo, neo DG (alla parte sportiva) del Milan. Ecco, di seguito, le dichiarazioni del dirigente rossonero:
> 
> Scaroni:"Elliott vuole riportare il Milan ai fasti del passato. Tutti voi conoscete Leonardo. E' stato 14 anni col Milan. Ha fatto tutto. Io l'ho visto stamattina nei nostri uffici. Conosce tutti. E' di casa. Vi parlerà di quali sono le prime idee. Vi parlerà dei suoi progetti e su come sono coerenti con la strategia di Elliott: riportare il Milan alla posizione che merita compatibilimente con FPF. La presenza di Elliott ha giocato un ruolo fondamentale al TAS. Ci siamo presentati seriamente e dobbiamo continuare a comportarci seriamente. *Nella gestione Gattuso siamo arrivati terzi. Siamo una squadra solida. Il progetto di Elliott è a medio lungo termine. Non dobbiamo fare le cose flash. E' un passo lungo. Io presidente del Milan? *E' una grande emozione. La mia famiglia è sfegatata milanista. Io forse sono il meno sfegatato. Sono stato anche presidente del Vicenza Calcio. Lì eravamo in quattro alla presentazione. Mi piacciono le nuove sfide che mi hanno scorrere l'adrenalina nelle vene. Mi piace fare sempre cose nuove. Nuovo Voluntaty Agreement? Siamo in un territorio inesplorato un pò per tutti. Anche per gli avvocati. Abbiamo scritto una lettera. L'incontro con la Uefa arriverà nei prossimi 15 giorni. Poi vedremo cosa accadrà. Ci aspettiamo che la Uefa riveda la sentenza in base alle indicazioni del TAS: Il cambio di proprietà ha dato una sicurezza diversa alla Uefa. Io mi aspetto che per agosto arriveremo ad una soluzione. Mercato? Io penso che qualsiasi cosa succeda, metterà il Milan come un osservato speciale. Dopo quello che è successo non vogliamo altri problemi".
> 
> ...



Non mi aspettavo niente di diverso.


----------



## cris (26 Luglio 2018)

Conferenza abbastanza sconfortante, cosi non andiamo da nessuna parte.
"se non esce nessuno non entra nessuno" is back.


----------



## admin (26 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Leonardo, neo DG (alla parte sportiva) del Milan. Ecco, di seguito, le dichiarazioni del dirigente rossonero:
> 
> Scaroni:"Elliott vuole riportare il Milan ai fasti del passato. Tutti voi conoscete Leonardo. E' stato 14 anni col Milan. Ha fatto tutto. Io l'ho visto stamattina nei nostri uffici. Conosce tutti. E' di casa. Vi parlerà di quali sono le prime idee. Vi parlerà dei suoi progetti e su come sono coerenti con la strategia di Elliott: riportare il Milan alla posizione che merita compatibilimente con FPF. La presenza di Elliott ha giocato un ruolo fondamentale al TAS. Ci siamo presentati seriamente e dobbiamo continuare a comportarci seriamente. *Nella gestione Gattuso siamo arrivati terzi. Siamo una squadra solida. Il progetto di Elliott è a medio lungo termine. Non dobbiamo fare le cose flash. E' un passo lungo. Io presidente del Milan? *E' una grande emozione. La mia famiglia è sfegatata milanista. Io forse sono il meno sfegatato. Sono stato anche presidente del Vicenza Calcio. Lì eravamo in quattro alla presentazione. Mi piacciono le nuove sfide che mi hanno scorrere l'adrenalina nelle vene. Mi piace fare sempre cose nuove. Nuovo Voluntaty Agreement? Siamo in un territorio inesplorato un pò per tutti. Anche per gli avvocati. Abbiamo scritto una lettera. L'incontro con la Uefa arriverà nei prossimi 15 giorni. Poi vedremo cosa accadrà. Ci aspettiamo che la Uefa riveda la sentenza in base alle indicazioni del TAS: Il cambio di proprietà ha dato una sicurezza diversa alla Uefa. Io mi aspetto che per agosto arriveremo ad una soluzione. Mercato? Io penso che qualsiasi cosa succeda, metterà il Milan come un osservato speciale. Dopo quello che è successo non vogliamo altri problemi".
> 
> ...


----------



## davidelynch (26 Luglio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Se vuoi Conte una conferenza del genere non la fai... Perché se la sente ti ride dietro.
> 
> A Gattuso invece andrà benissimo restare per fare quarto.
> 
> ...



Fattene una ragione, almeno per quest'anno, il gobbo dopato con la parrucca non sarà il nostro allenatore. Che ne sai magari Rino ti stupisce


----------



## 7vinte (26 Luglio 2018)

davidelynch ha scritto:


> Fattene una ragione, almeno per quest'anno, il gobbo dopato con la parrucca non sarà il nostro allenatore. Che ne sai magari Rino ti stupisce



Ma infatti! Qui si esagera


----------



## er piscio de gatto (26 Luglio 2018)

Un disastro


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Luglio 2018)

Comunque io avrò sentito mille volte Leonardo.. nella versione "milanista", quella "giuda", quella "opinionista sky".. e non l'ho mai visto/sentito così abbattuto, banale, patetico e sconfortante.

Proprio l'hanno istruito per essere così. Mah, oggi mi sembrava totalmente fuori luogo.


----------



## davidelynch (26 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Comunque io avrò sentito mille volte Leonardo.. nella versione "milanista", quella "giuda", quella "opinionista sky".. e non l'ho mai visto/sentito così abbattuto, banale, patetico e sconfortante.
> 
> Proprio l'hanno istruito per essere così. Mah, oggi mi sembrava totalmente fuori luogo.



Secondo me mantiene solo un profilo basso, specialmente dopo le buffonate dell'ultimo anno.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ma infatti! Qui si esagera



Io mi chiedo, RAZIONALMENTE, che cosa vi aspettavate dal discorso di Leonardo. Ma sul serio. Ben sapendo che sono quasi sempre discorsi da dare in pasto ai giornalisti che ci fanno su alchimie, come noi. Vorrei elencare una serie di considerazioni:

- Una persona sana di mente entra sempre in punta di piedi, deve essere parca e misurata. Non sta al bar con i tifosi, parla ufficialmente a milioni di persone.
- Ci sono paletti finanziari da rispettare, e magari nel vostro portafogli ci sono solo pochi spiccioli, magari bisogna stare attenti alle promesse.
- Ancora dovete integrarvi e entrare in sintonia con gli assetti societari, visti i sommovimenti recenti.
- Una squadra di calcio è un meccanismo delicato, cambiare allenatore in un momento del genere non è mai bello, forse proseguire in continuità è meglio, anche perché forse te l'hanno imposto.
- Alla prima parola o pensiero male espresso siete fuori. Sapete che ci sono episodi di alti managers fatti fuori dai rispettivi CEO solo per avere proferito dei discorsi con una inflessione diversa dalla desiderata? E questi hanno fatto vedere di cosa sono capaci.

Ecco, ora io mi chiedo che mega-discorso trionfalistico per fare esplodere il tifo può essere concepito. Provate a scrivere un discorso e a postarlo, sù forza. Ma rifletteteci bene, perchè se non torna alla dirigenza o cozza con i conti anche solo per 10€ venite gentilmente eliminati. Poi hai voglia a postare "no, ma io veramente ... no, in realtà io intendevo ...".

Non so che altro dire, sinceramente.


----------



## Victorss (26 Luglio 2018)

.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Luglio 2018)

> Gattuso vuole tre pedine? Il suo piano combaciava col mio



gattuso era d'accordo con mirabelli, ergo il piano di leonardo combacia con quelli di mirabelli


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (26 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Leonardo, neo DG (alla parte sportiva) del Milan. Ecco, di seguito, le dichiarazioni del dirigente rossonero:
> 
> Scaroni:"Elliott vuole riportare il Milan ai fasti del passato. Tutti voi conoscete Leonardo. E' stato 14 anni col Milan. Ha fatto tutto. Io l'ho visto stamattina nei nostri uffici. Conosce tutti. E' di casa. Vi parlerà di quali sono le prime idee. Vi parlerà dei suoi progetti e su come sono coerenti con la strategia di Elliott: riportare il Milan alla posizione che merita compatibilimente con FPF. La presenza di Elliott ha giocato un ruolo fondamentale al TAS. Ci siamo presentati seriamente e dobbiamo continuare a comportarci seriamente. *Nella gestione Gattuso siamo arrivati terzi. Siamo una squadra solida. Il progetto di Elliott è a medio lungo termine. Non dobbiamo fare le cose flash. E' un passo lungo. Io presidente del Milan? *E' una grande emozione. La mia famiglia è sfegatata milanista. Io forse sono il meno sfegatato. Sono stato anche presidente del Vicenza Calcio. Lì eravamo in quattro alla presentazione. Mi piacciono le nuove sfide che mi hanno scorrere l'adrenalina nelle vene. Mi piace fare sempre cose nuove. Nuovo Voluntaty Agreement? Siamo in un territorio inesplorato un pò per tutti. Anche per gli avvocati. Abbiamo scritto una lettera. L'incontro con la Uefa arriverà nei prossimi 15 giorni. Poi vedremo cosa accadrà. Ci aspettiamo che la Uefa riveda la sentenza in base alle indicazioni del TAS: Il cambio di proprietà ha dato una sicurezza diversa alla Uefa. Io mi aspetto che per agosto arriveremo ad una soluzione. Mercato? Io penso che qualsiasi cosa succeda, metterà il Milan come un osservato speciale. Dopo quello che è successo non vogliamo altri problemi".
> 
> ...



Sono sempre più scettica sul nuovo (?) assetto societario. Risuonano frasi risentite da anni


----------



## neversayconte (26 Luglio 2018)

Non mi spaventano le dichiarazioni dei dirigenti.
mi spaventano molto di più operazioni di mercato autolesionistiche come abbiamo fatto in parte l'anno scorso.


----------



## Zani (26 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Leonardo, neo DG (alla parte sportiva) del Milan. Ecco, di seguito, le dichiarazioni del dirigente rossonero:
> 
> Scaroni:"Elliott vuole riportare il Milan ai fasti del passato. Tutti voi conoscete Leonardo. E' stato 14 anni col Milan. Ha fatto tutto. Io l'ho visto stamattina nei nostri uffici. Conosce tutti. E' di casa. Vi parlerà di quali sono le prime idee. Vi parlerà dei suoi progetti e su come sono coerenti con la strategia di Elliott: riportare il Milan alla posizione che merita compatibilimente con FPF. La presenza di Elliott ha giocato un ruolo fondamentale al TAS. Ci siamo presentati seriamente e dobbiamo continuare a comportarci seriamente. *Nella gestione Gattuso siamo arrivati terzi. Siamo una squadra solida. Il progetto di Elliott è a medio lungo termine. Non dobbiamo fare le cose flash. E' un passo lungo. Io presidente del Milan? *E' una grande emozione. La mia famiglia è sfegatata milanista. Io forse sono il meno sfegatato. Sono stato anche presidente del Vicenza Calcio. Lì eravamo in quattro alla presentazione. Mi piacciono le nuove sfide che mi hanno scorrere l'adrenalina nelle vene. Mi piace fare sempre cose nuove. Nuovo Voluntaty Agreement? Siamo in un territorio inesplorato un pò per tutti. Anche per gli avvocati. Abbiamo scritto una lettera. L'incontro con la Uefa arriverà nei prossimi 15 giorni. Poi vedremo cosa accadrà. Ci aspettiamo che la Uefa riveda la sentenza in base alle indicazioni del TAS: Il cambio di proprietà ha dato una sicurezza diversa alla Uefa. Io mi aspetto che per agosto arriveremo ad una soluzione. Mercato? Io penso che qualsiasi cosa succeda, metterà il Milan come un osservato speciale. Dopo quello che è successo non vogliamo altri problemi".
> 
> ...



Mi sorprendo di chi si aspettava qualcosa di diverso. Ragazzi siamo appena stati buttati fuori dall'Europa per colpa del FFP è chiaro che adesso bisognerà lavorare per rientrare nei parametri, anche se volessero investire un miliardo quest'estate non potrebbero, e sono regole che valgono per tutti. Io preferisco la sincerità e il raziocinio rispetto a chi fa grandi proclami butta soldi a caso senza preoccuparsi della UEFA e poi viene punito sinceramente.


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Admin ha scritto:
> 
> 
> > La conferenza di presentazione di Leonardo, neo DG (alla parte sportiva) del Milan. Ecco, di seguito, le dichiarazioni del dirigente rossonero:
> ...


----------



## Willy Wonka (26 Luglio 2018)

Tutto come previsto, se non esce nessuno non entra nessuno e ingaggi alti non possiamo permetterceli (ci mancava solamente la solita frase sugli arabi e il non poter competere con loro).


----------



## King of the North (26 Luglio 2018)

parto dal presupposto che nemmeno volevo il ritorno di Leonardo, ma quelli che si dicono disgustati da questa conferenza, cosa si aspettavano esattamente?
E' una domanda seria la mia......perché a mio avviso ha detto tutto quello che era lecito aspettarsi che dicesse.


----------



## Pitermilanista (26 Luglio 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Un disastro



Siamo nella stessa situazione della Roma 2013, reduci dal disastro (quelli avevano perso il derby di finale di coppa Italia e nin potevano uscire di casa), senza un euro, coi paletti dell'Uefa, costretti a vendere per comprare. Loro ce la fecero grazie a Sabatini e ai fessi che li riempirono di milioni per Lamela e Marquinhos, e conquistarono quasi 90 punti quell'anno. Ma appunto, noi non siamo la Roma e non abbiamo Sabatini. 
È un cane che si morde la coda, per iniziare davvero il progetto virtuoso servirebbe entrare in Champions, ma senza un ingente investimento in Champions non puoi entrare vista la sempre più crescente distanza dalle prime 4 della serie A. Non se ne esce più. 

Si è in pratica verificato ciò che temevo un anno fa, un Milan scorporato dal Demonio dopo la pantomima cinese, con la scusa per poter vivacchiare senza tirar fuori un euro grazie al FFP.


----------



## enigmistic02 (26 Luglio 2018)

Servirà un mercato intelligente, mirato, che solo una persona intelligente e competente può rendere redditizio. Leonardo è l'uomo giusto, Gattuso l'allenatore che può farlo fruttare al meglio. 

Sono positivo. Forza Milan!


----------



## King of the North (26 Luglio 2018)

varvez ha scritto:


> Leonardo parla con tutti tranne con l'unico con cui dovrebbe parlare: Antonio Conte. Maledetto, siamo alle solite



e meno male aggiungo! la vera grande notizia emersa da questa conferenza è la conferma di Gattuso (o quantomeno la conferma che Conte non arriverà)


----------



## Zani (26 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Tutto come previsto, se non esce nessuno non entra nessuno e ingaggi alti non possiamo permetterceli (ci mancava solamente la solita frase sugli arabi e il non poter competere con loro).



Non sarà bello da dire ma è la verità. Cosa avrebbe dovuto dire? Era meglio avesse mentito come Fassone?


----------



## Kdkobain (26 Luglio 2018)

Ma sinceramente tutti quelli che sono delusi da queste parole cosa si aspettavano ? 
Mi sembrava abbastanza chiaro che si andava verso un mercato a saldo zero (anzi a saldo positivo) e ad un ridimensionamento del monte ingaggio. La stangata della uefa non è bastata ? I paletti non ci sono ancora ma arriveranno entro l’autunno e saranno dell’ordine di quelli che colpiscono Inter e Roma.

Ben venga il progetto a medio lungo termine,privo delle follie economiche degli ultimi anni.


----------



## King of the North (26 Luglio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Insomma l'ultimo Berlusconi ha spesso 100 milioni, il cinese ne ha spesi 250 e questi???
> 
> Siamo caduti ancora più in basso?



Così per capire....cosa non ti è chiaro del Financial fairplay?


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Leonardo, neo DG (alla parte sportiva) del Milan. Ecco, di seguito, le dichiarazioni del dirigente rossonero:
> 
> Scaroni:"Elliott vuole riportare il Milan ai fasti del passato. Tutti voi conoscete Leonardo. E' stato 14 anni col Milan. Ha fatto tutto. Io l'ho visto stamattina nei nostri uffici. Conosce tutti. E' di casa. Vi parlerà di quali sono le prime idee. Vi parlerà dei suoi progetti e su come sono coerenti con la strategia di Elliott: riportare il Milan alla posizione che merita compatibilimente con FPF. La presenza di Elliott ha giocato un ruolo fondamentale al TAS. Ci siamo presentati seriamente e dobbiamo continuare a comportarci seriamente. *Nella gestione Gattuso siamo arrivati terzi. Siamo una squadra solida. Il progetto di Elliott è a medio lungo termine. Non dobbiamo fare le cose flash. E' un passo lungo. Io presidente del Milan? *E' una grande emozione. La mia famiglia è sfegatata milanista. Io forse sono il meno sfegatato. Sono stato anche presidente del Vicenza Calcio. Lì eravamo in quattro alla presentazione. Mi piacciono le nuove sfide che mi hanno scorrere l'adrenalina nelle vene. Mi piace fare sempre cose nuove. Nuovo Voluntaty Agreement? Siamo in un territorio inesplorato un pò per tutti. Anche per gli avvocati. Abbiamo scritto una lettera. L'incontro con la Uefa arriverà nei prossimi 15 giorni. Poi vedremo cosa accadrà. Ci aspettiamo che la Uefa riveda la sentenza in base alle indicazioni del TAS: Il cambio di proprietà ha dato una sicurezza diversa alla Uefa. Io mi aspetto che per agosto arriveremo ad una soluzione. Mercato? Io penso che qualsiasi cosa succeda, metterà il Milan come un osservato speciale. Dopo quello che è successo non vogliamo altri problemi".
> 
> ...



Purtroppo Leonardo ha confermato gran parte delle mie paure.

Nel forum ho letto tanti osanna verso Elliott, ma ho sempre mantenuto un approccio scettico e lo faccio anche adesso.

Io mi aspetto una campagna acquisti molto modesta e votata più che altro al sacrificio. Vedremo.

Al di là delle simpatie personali, nella sostanza delle cose Leonardo ha detto quello che diceva Mirabelli, segno che la dimensione di mediocrità del Milan di oggi non può essere risolta per magia.


----------



## jacky (26 Luglio 2018)

King of the North ha scritto:


> parto dal presupposto che nemmeno volevo il ritorno di Leonardo, ma quelli che si dicono disgustati da questa conferenza, cosa si aspettavano esattamente?
> E' una domanda seria la mia......perché a mio avviso ha detto tutto quello che era lecito aspettarsi che dicesse.



Avrei preferito sputeremo sangue su ogni campo per arrivare più in alto possibile...e gli errori che faremo (speriamo pochi!) serviranno per crescere.

Non avrei mai ammesso che Bonucci ha chiesto cessione, avrei detto che è nostro e che la società lo cederà solo alle sue condizioni.

Avrei dichiarato che il Milan deve stare sempre con gli occhi aperti e puntare a tutte le occasioni che si presentano. I paletti ci sono ma si possono superare (obbligo di riscatto, pagamento rateale etc...). L'allenatore è Gattuso e ha la fiducia della società, che gli chiede di lavorare sempre al massimo... 

Boh, che un De Laurentis si metta nel taschino Scaroni e Leonardo è agghiacciante.

Non avrei soprasseduto sui suoi musi lunghi e sviolinate di Gattuso a Mirabelli... Ma forse ha capito qualcosa prima di noi, forse ha capito che è un progetto finalizzato alla vendita e che lavorerà con persone che non tanto stima.


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Luglio 2018)

Kdkobain ha scritto:


> Ma sinceramente tutti quelli che sono delusi da queste parole cosa si aspettavano ?
> Mi sembrava abbastanza chiaro che si andava verso un mercato a saldo zero (anzi a saldo positivo) e ad un ridimensionamento del monte ingaggio. La stangata della uefa non è bastata ? I paletti non ci sono ancora ma arriveranno entro l’autunno e saranno dell’ordine di quelli che colpiscono Inter e Roma.
> 
> *Ben venga il progetto a medio lungo termine,privo delle follie economiche degli ultimi anni*.



Ne riparliamo quando ci troveremo ancora a lottare con Atalante Fiorentina e Torino...


----------



## cris (26 Luglio 2018)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Servirà un mercato intelligente, mirato, che solo una persona intelligente e competente può rendere redditizio. Leonardo è l'uomo giusto, Gattuso l'allenatore che può farlo fruttare al meglio.
> 
> Sono positivo. Forza Milan!



vorrei avere il tuo ottimismo, dico davvero


----------



## Aron (26 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Leonardo, neo DG (alla parte sportiva) del Milan. Ecco, di seguito, le dichiarazioni del dirigente rossonero:
> 
> Scaroni:"Elliott vuole riportare il Milan ai fasti del passato. Tutti voi conoscete Leonardo. E' stato 14 anni col Milan. Ha fatto tutto. Io l'ho visto stamattina nei nostri uffici. Conosce tutti. E' di casa. Vi parlerà di quali sono le prime idee. Vi parlerà dei suoi progetti e su come sono coerenti con la strategia di Elliott: riportare il Milan alla posizione che merita compatibilimente con FPF. La presenza di Elliott ha giocato un ruolo fondamentale al TAS. Ci siamo presentati seriamente e dobbiamo continuare a comportarci seriamente. *Nella gestione Gattuso siamo arrivati terzi. Siamo una squadra solida. Il progetto di Elliott è a medio lungo termine. Non dobbiamo fare le cose flash. E' un passo lungo. Io presidente del Milan? *E' una grande emozione. La mia famiglia è sfegatata milanista. Io forse sono il meno sfegatato. Sono stato anche presidente del Vicenza Calcio. Lì eravamo in quattro alla presentazione. Mi piacciono le nuove sfide che mi hanno scorrere l'adrenalina nelle vene. Mi piace fare sempre cose nuove. Nuovo Voluntaty Agreement? Siamo in un territorio inesplorato un pò per tutti. Anche per gli avvocati. Abbiamo scritto una lettera. L'incontro con la Uefa arriverà nei prossimi 15 giorni. Poi vedremo cosa accadrà. Ci aspettiamo che la Uefa riveda la sentenza in base alle indicazioni del TAS: Il cambio di proprietà ha dato una sicurezza diversa alla Uefa. Io mi aspetto che per agosto arriveremo ad una soluzione. Mercato? Io penso che qualsiasi cosa succeda, metterà il Milan come un osservato speciale. Dopo quello che è successo non vogliamo altri problemi".
> 
> ...




aspettiamo di vedere cosa succede nei prossimi giorni (e vediamo che fronte vince dietro le quinte).


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Luglio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Se vuoi Conte una conferenza del genere non la fai... Perché se la sente ti ride dietro.
> 
> A Gattuso invece andrà benissimo restare per fare quarto.
> 
> ...



Arrivare quarti? Magari, ci metteri la firma.

Ci toccherà accontentarci di lottare per il solito 6° posto anche quest'anno piuttosto.


----------



## Cantastorie (26 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Leonardo, neo DG (alla parte sportiva) del Milan. Ecco, di seguito, le dichiarazioni del dirigente rossonero:
> 
> Scaroni:"Elliott vuole riportare il Milan ai fasti del passato. Tutti voi conoscete Leonardo. E' stato 14 anni col Milan. Ha fatto tutto. Io l'ho visto stamattina nei nostri uffici. Conosce tutti. E' di casa. Vi parlerà di quali sono le prime idee. Vi parlerà dei suoi progetti e su come sono coerenti con la strategia di Elliott: riportare il Milan alla posizione che merita compatibilimente con FPF. La presenza di Elliott ha giocato un ruolo fondamentale al TAS. Ci siamo presentati seriamente e dobbiamo continuare a comportarci seriamente. *Nella gestione Gattuso siamo arrivati terzi. Siamo una squadra solida. Il progetto di Elliott è a medio lungo termine. Non dobbiamo fare le cose flash. E' un passo lungo. Io presidente del Milan? *E' una grande emozione. La mia famiglia è sfegatata milanista. Io forse sono il meno sfegatato. Sono stato anche presidente del Vicenza Calcio. Lì eravamo in quattro alla presentazione. Mi piacciono le nuove sfide che mi hanno scorrere l'adrenalina nelle vene. Mi piace fare sempre cose nuove. Nuovo Voluntaty Agreement? Siamo in un territorio inesplorato un pò per tutti. Anche per gli avvocati. Abbiamo scritto una lettera. L'incontro con la Uefa arriverà nei prossimi 15 giorni. Poi vedremo cosa accadrà. Ci aspettiamo che la Uefa riveda la sentenza in base alle indicazioni del TAS: Il cambio di proprietà ha dato una sicurezza diversa alla Uefa. Io mi aspetto che per agosto arriveremo ad una soluzione. Mercato? Io penso che qualsiasi cosa succeda, metterà il Milan come un osservato speciale. Dopo quello che è successo non vogliamo altri problemi".
> 
> ...



ma nessuno ha chiesto della squadra B?


----------



## Zani (26 Luglio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ne riparliamo quando ci troveremo ancora a lottare con Atalante Fiorentina e Torino...



E la tua soluzione quale sarebbe allora? Spendere senza ritegno e farsi cacciare dall'Europa di nuovo?


----------



## alcyppa (26 Luglio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> aspettiamo di vedere cosa succede nei prossimi giorni (e vediamo che fronte vince dietro le quinte).



Mi sembra chiaro il dietro le quinte quale sia...


----------



## LadyRoss (26 Luglio 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Partiremo così tradotto Conte ha chiesto qualche mese, quando a novembre e dicembre Gattuso sarà decimo prendendo pizze in faccia da tutti ci sarà il sostituto pronto già bloccato.
> 
> Ottimo, l'importante è che Conte sia bloccato, il tempo per risolvere la questione col Chelsea gioca a favore anche del Milan, Gattuso ha bisogno di bruciarsi, purtroppo una parte della tifoseria lo considera capace e intoccabile, esonerarlo ora creebbe strascichi e malumori a prescindere da chi subentra, tra un paio di mesi e una decina di conferenze mazzarriane tutti vorranno la sua testa



pensa che sfiga se a novembre per sbaglio siamo terzi/quarti....


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Luglio 2018)

Zani ha scritto:


> E la tua soluzione quale sarebbe allora? Spendere senza ritegno e farsi cacciare dall'Europa di nuovo?



Avessi la soluzione avrei comprato io il Milan 

Il mio commento era verso il tuo "ben venga"... vedremo quando arriveranno le partite vere e i risultati concreti se saremo tanti contenti di questo progetto a medio termine fatto di cessioni dolorose e acquisti di scommesse...

Io più che "ben venga" direi "accontentiamoci" o "facciamocene una ragione".


----------



## claudiop77 (26 Luglio 2018)

Mi piacerebbe sapere se quelli che si aspettavano un mercato roboante sono gli stessi che insultavano Fassone e Mirabelli perché avevano speso tanti soldi in barba alla uefa.

Il Tas ci ha riammesso in Europa, bisogna collaborare con la UEFA.
L'unica speranza era qualche sponsor per innalzare velocemente i ricavi e qualche offertona sui nostri giocatori, in mancanza di entrambi c'è poco spazio di manovra.

Inoltre i tempi sono stretti.

Bisogna lavorare per il futuro, nel presente speriamo che quelli presi lo scorso anno quest'anno rendano di più.

Chi non ha pazienza può tifare Juve


----------



## Aron (26 Luglio 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Mi sembra chiaro il dietro le quinte quale sia...



dipende da chi vince, tra il fronte Singer e il fronte "innominabile". Probabile che a incidere molto sia l'eventuale arrivo di Conte, per il quale si investirebbe maggiormente e volentieri, al contrario di Gattuso.


----------



## Zani (26 Luglio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Avessi la soluzione avrei comprato io il Milan
> 
> Il mio commento era verso il tuo "ben venga"... vedremo quando arriveranno le partite vere e i risultati concreti se saremo tanti contenti di questo progetto a medio termine fatto di cessioni dolorose e acquisti di scommesse...
> 
> Io più che "ben venga" direi "accontentiamoci" o "facciamocene una ragione".



Beh si ben venga o no quella è l'unica soluzione, d'ora in poi bisogna guardare ai bilanci, questo è il calcio nel 2018 abituamoci.


----------



## Cataldinho (26 Luglio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ne riparliamo quando ci troveremo ancora a lottare con Atalante Fiorentina e Torino...



Da milanisti la delusione per quello che, di fatto "oggi" è un ridimensionamento, è più che condivisibile. Però bisogna anche considerare che le condizioni al contorno del calcio attuale, son diverse da 15 anni fa. Non avrebbe senso comperare Lionel Messi (è un esempio), competere subito per gli alti vertici del campionat, per poi trovarsi la uefa che sbarra la strada dicendo, ok siete fighi siete forti in passato anche gloriosi, ma adesso per le mie regole siete dei poveracci e non potete giocare EL e CL. E' un esagerazione ovviamente, giusto per chiarire il pensiero.
Il milan purtroppo ha i conti disastrati, e vanno rimessi in ordine. Temo che questi sia un passaggio obbligato, per il quale non esistono scorciatoie.


----------



## Mic (26 Luglio 2018)

sapete cos’è? in un momento di sconforto totale come questo avremmo voluto sognare qualcosa di diverso almeno per un secondo.
Oramai non ci è più concesso nemmeno quello.
Se non fossi realmente innamorato di questi colori mi sarei già tirato indietro. 
Francamente, e spiace dirlo, credo che il Milan che è stato non tornerà più.
È come se fossimo capitati al momento sbagliato (difficolta’ economica) nel posto sbagliato (momento storico, paletti uefa).
Il periodo ci ha sputato fuori dai top club europei e questo non cambierà per parecchio tempo.


----------



## Wetter (26 Luglio 2018)

Non fasciamoci la testa prima di essercela rotta,cosa doveva dire Leonardo di più di quello che ha detto?
Sinceramente mi sono bastate le cag*te di Fassone e Mirabelli dell'anno scorso.Se ci sarà ricostruzione sarà un progetto medio-lungo,ed il FPF (siamo sotto la lente d'ingrandimento visto che abbiamo fatto i fenomeni l'anno scorso) non farà altro che dilatare ancor di più questo processo di crescita.
Pensiamo a mettere qualche tassello giusto in società e dentro al campo,poi,forse,i risultati pian piano arriveranno.


----------



## Nils (26 Luglio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Se vuoi Conte una conferenza del genere non la fai... Perché se la sente ti ride dietro.
> 
> A Gattuso invece andrà benissimo restare per fare quarto.
> 
> ...



Non voglio entrare nel merito della discussione allenatore, è giusto che oognuno abbia le sue preferenze,

per dirtela tutta per me i top allenatori sarebbero Ancellotti Guardiola o Mourinho, 
Conte a oggi ha dimostrato di saper far rendere al massimo giocatori mediocri, man non mi pare di aver mai visto nelle sue squadre l'impronta di gioco da genio della panchina, in fondo è molto simile a Gattuso, con la differenza che ha già avuto l'opportunità di dimostrare di saper portare a casa risultati, Gattuso no, ma è anche vero il contrario, Gattuso non ha mai nemmeno fallito i suoi obiettivi,
essendo anche una leggenda della storia milanista penso che possa meritare un'occasione.

Però tutto si può dire di Gattuso, ma non certo che non sia uno con la mentalità vincente, in questo probabilmente batte anche Conte, almeno questo dice la sua carriera.
Un esempio per tutti, l'anno scorso visto la ristretezza della rosa, forse sarebbe stato più opportuno che puntasse solo a una competizione, invece ha rischiato di spremere la rosa, ma finchè ha potuto non ha lasciato perdere nessun fronte.


----------



## Kdkobain (26 Luglio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ne riparliamo quando ci troveremo ancora a lottare con Atalante Fiorentina e Torino...



Le squadre da te citate sono, grazie ad una stabilità societaria migliore, paradossalmente ben più avanti nel progetto rispetto a noi (l'atalanta in particolare).
Per questo bisogna essere bravi a non farsi prendere dal facile entusiasmo e ragionare per riuscire a colmare il gap. Gap che non si colma con un bomber da 30 gol, si colma con una programmazione attenta al fine di riportare il Milan nell'elite del calcio e a *farlo stabilizzare a quelle frequenze*.
Il rischio di azzeccare la stagione della vita e tornare in champions solo per essere sbattuti fuori dalla UEFA non è neanche da prendere in considerazione.

Ovviamente sono solo miei pareri,sarei il primo che adorerei vedere Modric,Bale,Dybala ed altri giocatori del genere farci vincere tutto da domani, ma sono consapevole che non è possibile


----------



## mil77 (26 Luglio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ne riparliamo quando ci troveremo ancora a lottare con Atalante Fiorentina e Torino...



ci ritroveremo? perché non l'abbiamo già fatto sia l'anno scorso che due anni fa?


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Luglio 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> ci ritroveremo? perché non l'abbiamo già fatto sia l'anno scorso che due anni fa?



Appunto e i sentimenti li ricordiamo no? Accettiamo la situazione ma festeggiare mi sembra eccessivo.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (26 Luglio 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Speriamo.
> 
> Ma 'sta situazione mi ha messo ancora più sconforto di quello che avevo prima.



Si poi c è da dire che si sono insediati da poco...stiamo a vedere...non sentenzio


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Luglio 2018)

Kdkobain ha scritto:


> Le squadre da te citate sono, grazie ad una stabilità societaria migliore, paradossalmente ben più avanti nel progetto rispetto a noi (l'atalanta in particolare).
> Per questo bisogna essere bravi a non farsi prendere dal facile entusiasmo e ragionare per riuscire a colmare il gap. Gap che non si colma con un bomber da 30 gol, si colma con una programmazione attenta al fine di riportare il Milan nell'elite del calcio e a *farlo stabilizzare a quelle frequenze*.
> Il rischio di azzeccare la stagione della vita e tornare in champions solo per essere sbattuti fuori dalla UEFA non è neanche da prendere in considerazione.
> 
> Ovviamente sono solo miei pareri,sarei il primo che adorerei vedere Modric,Bale,Dybala ed altri giocatori del genere farci vincere tutto da domani, ma sono consapevole che non è possibile



Guarda io sono tra i più serafici e pazienti qui dentro... ma abbiamo appena finito di gustare il sangue dei vari Montella Mirabelli e Fassone e compagnia... e vedrai che appena ci ritroveremo (ancora) a lottare a pari punti con la Fiorentina tra qualche mese affileremo di nuovo la gigliottina per placare la sete di sangue 

Facciamocene una ragione, siamo e saremo una squadra "media" per qualche anno ancora. Amen.
Detto questo speriamo bene, nello sport a volte i risultati sorprendono...


----------



## FrancoUomoVero (26 Luglio 2018)

trarrò le conclusioni a fine mercato, secondo me è stata una conferenza volutamente a basso profilo.


----------



## Aron (26 Luglio 2018)

Attenzione che Scaroni ha parlato anche di voluntary agreement...


----------



## admin (26 Luglio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Attenzione che Scaroni ha parlato anche di voluntary agreement...



C'è scritto. Leggi.


----------



## admin (26 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Leonardo, neo DG (alla parte sportiva) del Milan. Ecco, di seguito, le dichiarazioni del dirigente rossonero:
> 
> Scaroni:"Elliott vuole riportare il Milan ai fasti del passato. Tutti voi conoscete Leonardo. E' stato 14 anni col Milan. Ha fatto tutto. Io l'ho visto stamattina nei nostri uffici. Conosce tutti. E' di casa. Vi parlerà di quali sono le prime idee. Vi parlerà dei suoi progetti e su come sono coerenti con la strategia di Elliott: riportare il Milan alla posizione che merita compatibilimente con FPF. La presenza di Elliott ha giocato un ruolo fondamentale al TAS. Ci siamo presentati seriamente e dobbiamo continuare a comportarci seriamente. *Nella gestione Gattuso siamo arrivati terzi. Siamo una squadra solida. Il progetto di Elliott è a medio lungo termine. Non dobbiamo fare le cose flash. E' un passo lungo. Io presidente del Milan? *E' una grande emozione. La mia famiglia è sfegatata milanista. Io forse sono il meno sfegatato. Sono stato anche presidente del Vicenza Calcio. Lì eravamo in quattro alla presentazione. Mi piacciono le nuove sfide che mi hanno scorrere l'adrenalina nelle vene. Mi piace fare sempre cose nuove. Nuovo Voluntaty Agreement? Siamo in un territorio inesplorato un pò per tutti. Anche per gli avvocati. Abbiamo scritto una lettera. L'incontro con la Uefa arriverà nei prossimi 15 giorni. Poi vedremo cosa accadrà. Ci aspettiamo che la Uefa riveda la sentenza in base alle indicazioni del TAS: Il cambio di proprietà ha dato una sicurezza diversa alla Uefa. Io mi aspetto che per agosto arriveremo ad una soluzione. Mercato? Io penso che qualsiasi cosa succeda, metterà il Milan come un osservato speciale. Dopo quello che è successo non vogliamo altri problemi".
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Zenos (26 Luglio 2018)

Comunque nessuno mi toglie dalla capoccia che ci han provato fino a ieri per Conte... altrimenti non si spiegherebbe perché hanno presentato Leo 4 giorni dopo aver cacciato Mirabilandia...ieri poi quando hanno capito che per il momento Conte non può arrivare,Scaroni ha telefonato a Gattuso ed ecco oggi la presentazione di Leonardo con la relativa conferma di Rino...quel "partiamo" con Gattuso poi mi fa capire che continueremo con qualcun'altro.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Luglio 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Comunque nessuno mi toglie dalla capoccia che ci han provato fino a ieri per Conte... altrimenti non si spiegherebbe perché hanno presentato Leo 4 giorni dopo aver cacciato Mirabilandia...ieri poi quando hanno capito che per il momento Conte non può arrivare,Scaroni ha telefonato a Gattuso ed ecco oggi la presentazione di Leonardo con la relativa conferma di Rino...quel "partiamo" con Gattuso poi mi fa capire che continueremo con qualcun'altro.



ecco perche ritenevo ingiusti gli insulti a mirabelli per la questione gattuso, qui dentro sembra che mettere sotto contratto un allenatore top sia un gioco da ragazzi, poi quando si passa dalla fantasia alla realtà ci si scontra con la clausola di sarri, il contenzioso di conte ecc


----------



## Ruuddil23 (26 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Leonardo, neo DG (alla parte sportiva) del Milan. Ecco, di seguito, le dichiarazioni del dirigente rossonero:
> 
> Scaroni:"Elliott vuole riportare il Milan ai fasti del passato. Tutti voi conoscete Leonardo. E' stato 14 anni col Milan. Ha fatto tutto. Io l'ho visto stamattina nei nostri uffici. Conosce tutti. E' di casa. Vi parlerà di quali sono le prime idee. Vi parlerà dei suoi progetti e su come sono coerenti con la strategia di Elliott: riportare il Milan alla posizione che merita compatibilimente con FPF. La presenza di Elliott ha giocato un ruolo fondamentale al TAS. Ci siamo presentati seriamente e dobbiamo continuare a comportarci seriamente. *Nella gestione Gattuso siamo arrivati terzi. Siamo una squadra solida. Il progetto di Elliott è a medio lungo termine. Non dobbiamo fare le cose flash. E' un passo lungo. Io presidente del Milan? *E' una grande emozione. La mia famiglia è sfegatata milanista. Io forse sono il meno sfegatato. Sono stato anche presidente del Vicenza Calcio. Lì eravamo in quattro alla presentazione. Mi piacciono le nuove sfide che mi hanno scorrere l'adrenalina nelle vene. Mi piace fare sempre cose nuove. Nuovo Voluntaty Agreement? Siamo in un territorio inesplorato un pò per tutti. Anche per gli avvocati. Abbiamo scritto una lettera. L'incontro con la Uefa arriverà nei prossimi 15 giorni. Poi vedremo cosa accadrà. Ci aspettiamo che la Uefa riveda la sentenza in base alle indicazioni del TAS: Il cambio di proprietà ha dato una sicurezza diversa alla Uefa. Io mi aspetto che per agosto arriveremo ad una soluzione. Mercato? Io penso che qualsiasi cosa succeda, metterà il Milan come un osservato speciale. Dopo quello che è successo non vogliamo altri problemi".
> 
> ...



Purtroppo era più o meno quello che mi aspettavo, ma da un certo punto di vista è meglio questo che fare gli sboroni e poi fare figuracce...profilo basso. 

A proposito di sboroni, leggo qualche furbesco "aveva ragione Mirabellih"...eh no ragazzi, se fai lo sborone scialacquando e poi sei costretto a ridimensionarti l'anno dopo per via dei disastri che tu stesso hai fatto, non sei credibile. Uno che l'anno prima non escludeva Ronaldo e poi fa marcia indietro facendo finta di nulla, come se il ridimensionamento non fosse colpa anche delle sue boiate, è solo un pagliaccio. 

Leonardo deve rimediare ai disastri di Gianni e Pinotto e lo dice sin dall'inizio che non bisogna illudersi di chissà quale mercato (e comunque vedremo se sarà poi di così basso profilo). Ergo gli amichetti del calabrese farebbero meglio a rimanere con le orecchie belle basse.


----------



## luigi61 (26 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Leonardo, neo DG (alla parte sportiva) del Milan. Ecco, di seguito, le dichiarazioni del dirigente rossonero:
> 
> Scaroni:"Elliott vuole riportare il Milan ai fasti del passato. Tutti voi conoscete Leonardo. E' stato 14 anni col Milan. Ha fatto tutto. Io l'ho visto stamattina nei nostri uffici. Conosce tutti. E' di casa. Vi parlerà di quali sono le prime idee. Vi parlerà dei suoi progetti e su come sono coerenti con la strategia di Elliott: riportare il Milan alla posizione che merita compatibilimente con FPF. La presenza di Elliott ha giocato un ruolo fondamentale al TAS. Ci siamo presentati seriamente e dobbiamo continuare a comportarci seriamente. *Nella gestione Gattuso siamo arrivati terzi. Siamo una squadra solida. Il progetto di Elliott è a medio lungo termine. Non dobbiamo fare le cose flash. E' un passo lungo. Io presidente del Milan? *E' una grande emozione. La mia famiglia è sfegatata milanista. Io forse sono il meno sfegatato. Sono stato anche presidente del Vicenza Calcio. Lì eravamo in quattro alla presentazione. Mi piacciono le nuove sfide che mi hanno scorrere l'adrenalina nelle vene. Mi piace fare sempre cose nuove. Nuovo Voluntaty Agreement? Siamo in un territorio inesplorato un pò per tutti. Anche per gli avvocati. Abbiamo scritto una lettera. L'incontro con la Uefa arriverà nei prossimi 15 giorni. Poi vedremo cosa accadrà. Ci aspettiamo che la Uefa riveda la sentenza in base alle indicazioni del TAS: Il cambio di proprietà ha dato una sicurezza diversa alla Uefa. Io mi aspetto che per agosto arriveremo ad una soluzione. Mercato? Io penso che qualsiasi cosa succeda, metterà il Milan come un osservato speciale. Dopo quello che è successo non vogliamo altri problemi".
> 
> ...



Aldilà della questione Conte , Leonardo ha detto esattamente ciò che mi aspettavo di sentire; preferisco un profilo basso e realista e poi è chiaro che in pieno calciomercato non va certamente on conferenza a spifferare piani e progetti; darò come sempre il mio parere ala fine, sono e rimango ottimista sul fatto che la squadra verrà adeguatamente rinforzata


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Luglio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Guarda io sono tra i più serafici e pazienti qui dentro... ma abbiamo appena finito di gustare il sangue dei vari Montella Mirabelli e Fassone e compagnia... e vedrai che appena ci ritroveremo (ancora) a lottare a pari punti con la Fiorentina tra qualche mese affileremo di nuovo la gigliottina per placare la sete di sangue
> 
> Facciamocene una ragione, siamo e saremo una squadra "media" per qualche anno ancora. Amen.
> Detto questo speriamo bene, nello sport a volte i risultati sorprendono...



Io a questo non mi rassegno.
Avessimo fatto una seria campagna cessioni..l diró di piú... avessimo lasciato fare a Mirabelli, avremmo il tesoretto per fare i colpi nei ruoli che ci servino con i giocatori che ci servono.
Invece siamo qui a 20 giorni dalla chiusura del mercato a dire vedremo.... aspettiamo cosa viene.... sono espressione della proprietá.....

Ma andasse a cac..re lui e tutta la nuova banda, Berluscaroni in primis.


----------



## Konrad (26 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Leonardo, neo DG (alla parte sportiva) del Milan. Ecco, di seguito, le dichiarazioni del dirigente rossonero:
> 
> Scaroni:"Elliott vuole riportare il Milan ai fasti del passato. Tutti voi conoscete Leonardo. E' stato 14 anni col Milan. Ha fatto tutto. Io l'ho visto stamattina nei nostri uffici. Conosce tutti. E' di casa. Vi parlerà di quali sono le prime idee. Vi parlerà dei suoi progetti e su come sono coerenti con la strategia di Elliott: riportare il Milan alla posizione che merita compatibilimente con FPF. La presenza di Elliott ha giocato un ruolo fondamentale al TAS. Ci siamo presentati seriamente e dobbiamo continuare a comportarci seriamente. *Nella gestione Gattuso siamo arrivati terzi. Siamo una squadra solida. Il progetto di Elliott è a medio lungo termine. Non dobbiamo fare le cose flash. E' un passo lungo. Io presidente del Milan? *E' una grande emozione. La mia famiglia è sfegatata milanista. Io forse sono il meno sfegatato. Sono stato anche presidente del Vicenza Calcio. Lì eravamo in quattro alla presentazione. Mi piacciono le nuove sfide che mi hanno scorrere l'adrenalina nelle vene. Mi piace fare sempre cose nuove. Nuovo Voluntaty Agreement? Siamo in un territorio inesplorato un pò per tutti. Anche per gli avvocati. Abbiamo scritto una lettera. L'incontro con la Uefa arriverà nei prossimi 15 giorni. Poi vedremo cosa accadrà. Ci aspettiamo che la Uefa riveda la sentenza in base alle indicazioni del TAS: Il cambio di proprietà ha dato una sicurezza diversa alla Uefa. Io mi aspetto che per agosto arriveremo ad una soluzione. Mercato? Io penso che qualsiasi cosa succeda, metterà il Milan come un osservato speciale. Dopo quello che è successo non vogliamo altri problemi".
> 
> ...



Parole usate in conferenza stampa tanto scontate quanto tristi...più che profilo basso mi è parso un profilo mediocre.


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Luglio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Io a questo non mi rassegno.
> Avessimo fatto una seria campagna cessioni..l diró di piú... avessimo lasciato fare a Mirabelli, avremmo il tesoretto per fare i colpi nei ruoli che ci servino con i giocatori che ci servono.
> Invece siamo qui a 20 giorni dalla chiusura del mercato a dire vedremo.... aspettiamo cosa viene.... sono espressione della proprietá.....
> 
> Ma andasse a cac..re lui e tutta la nuova banda, Berluscaroni in primis.



Infatti, sono d'accordo. In altra discussione contestavo proprio il fatto che "si vedono progressi"... sarà ma io non ne vedo proprio, anzi.

Vedo che sta tornando la banda di Galliani, che si prospetta una politica del "se non arriva nessuno non parte nessuno" e che il nuovo DG che farà anche il DS che era fuori dal giro visto che fino a ieri faceva l'opinionista su sky...

Vedremo ma non posso dire di essere contento sinceramente.


----------



## Chrissonero (26 Luglio 2018)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Mi piacerebbe sapere se quelli che si aspettavano un mercato roboante sono gli stessi che insultavano Fassone e Mirabelli perché avevano speso tanti soldi in barba alla uefa.
> 
> Il Tas ci ha riammesso in Europa, bisogna collaborare con la UEFA.
> L'unica speranza era qualche sponsor per innalzare velocemente i ricavi e qualche offertona sui nostri giocatori, in mancanza di entrambi c'è poco spazio di manovra.
> ...



Completamente d'accordo, bravo davero.


----------



## Sotiris (26 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Leonardo, neo DG (alla parte sportiva) del Milan. Ecco, di seguito, le dichiarazioni del dirigente rossonero:
> 
> Scaroni:"Elliott vuole riportare il Milan ai fasti del passato. Tutti voi conoscete Leonardo. E' stato 14 anni col Milan. Ha fatto tutto. Io l'ho visto stamattina nei nostri uffici. Conosce tutti. E' di casa. Vi parlerà di quali sono le prime idee. Vi parlerà dei suoi progetti e su come sono coerenti con la strategia di Elliott: riportare il Milan alla posizione che merita compatibilimente con FPF. La presenza di Elliott ha giocato un ruolo fondamentale al TAS. Ci siamo presentati seriamente e dobbiamo continuare a comportarci seriamente. *Nella gestione Gattuso siamo arrivati terzi. Siamo una squadra solida. Il progetto di Elliott è a medio lungo termine. Non dobbiamo fare le cose flash. E' un passo lungo. Io presidente del Milan? *E' una grande emozione. La mia famiglia è sfegatata milanista. Io forse sono il meno sfegatato. Sono stato anche presidente del Vicenza Calcio. Lì eravamo in quattro alla presentazione. Mi piacciono le nuove sfide che mi hanno scorrere l'adrenalina nelle vene. Mi piace fare sempre cose nuove. Nuovo Voluntaty Agreement? Siamo in un territorio inesplorato un pò per tutti. Anche per gli avvocati. Abbiamo scritto una lettera. L'incontro con la Uefa arriverà nei prossimi 15 giorni. Poi vedremo cosa accadrà. Ci aspettiamo che la Uefa riveda la sentenza in base alle indicazioni del TAS: Il cambio di proprietà ha dato una sicurezza diversa alla Uefa. Io mi aspetto che per agosto arriveremo ad una soluzione. Mercato? Io penso che qualsiasi cosa succeda, metterà il Milan come un osservato speciale. Dopo quello che è successo non vogliamo altri problemi".
> 
> ...



Chi ha criticato la presa di posizione politica della Uefa ha il diritto di sentirsi preso in giro da questa conferenza di gallianesca memoria, chi ha tifato la Uefa decantando le lodi del FPF non ne ha il diritto.


----------



## uolfetto (26 Luglio 2018)

io spero che molti si mettano l'anima in pace e capiscano quello che deve succedere e quello che già si sapeva. l'imperativo è rimettere a posto i conti e rispettare i parametri del financial fair play. un processo lungo e faticoso. quello che roma e inter hanno già intrapreso negli ultimi 3/4 anni (e che nemmeno loro hanno ancora concluso). purtroppo noi abbiamo accumulato ANNI di ritardo e saremo costretti a risentirne anche dal punto di vista sportivo rispetto agli altri club che sono stati più lungimiranti. ma perchè vi fa tanto fatica capire questa cosa? anche io vorrei potessimo spendere e spandere, comprare grandi giocatori e vincere. ma semplicemente non si può fare. se non volete giocare secondo le regole uefa facciamoci un campionato nostro e facciamo come cacchio ci pare e non ci sono problemi.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Luglio 2018)

Scommetto che Leonardo già non va più bene per chi lo osannava fino a ieri  
cacciatelo!!


----------



## King of the North (26 Luglio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Avrei preferito sputeremo sangue su ogni campo per arrivare più in alto possibile...e gli errori che faremo (speriamo pochi!) serviranno per crescere.
> 
> Non avrei mai ammesso che Bonucci ha chiesto cessione, avrei detto che è nostro e che la società lo cederà solo alle sue condizioni.
> 
> ...



“I paletti ci sono ma si possono superare”.....immagino che la UEFA avrebbe davvero goduto a sentire questa dichiarazione. I paletti ci sono e basta. Non ha detto che visto che ci sono i paletti allora non si farà nulla sul mercato. Il Milan DEVE uscire dall’occhio del ciclone chiamato Uefa.


----------



## claudiop77 (26 Luglio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Infatti, sono d'accordo. In altra discussione contestavo proprio il fatto che "si vedono progressi"... sarà ma io non ne vedo proprio, anzi.
> 
> Vedo che sta tornando la banda di Galliani, che si prospetta una politica del "se non arriva nessuno non parte nessuno" e che il nuovo DG che farà anche il DS che era fuori dal giro visto che fino a ieri faceva l'opinionista su sky...
> 
> Vedremo ma non posso dire di essere contento sinceramente.



Un segnale forte sarebbe l'arrivo di Gazidis


----------



## sunburn (26 Luglio 2018)

Mic ha scritto:


> sapete cos’è? in un momento di sconforto totale come questo avremmo voluto sognare qualcosa di diverso almeno per un secondo.
> Oramai non ci è più concesso nemmeno quello.
> Se non fossi realmente innamorato di questi colori mi sarei già tirato indietro.
> Francamente, e spiace dirlo, credo che il Milan che è stato non tornerà più.
> ...


Troppo pessimismo. Noi l'anno scorso, con tutti i disastri che abbiamo combinato, siamo arrivati a solo otto punti dal quarto posto. Otto punti si possono recuperare agevolmente con interventi mirati. Ci sarebbe bastato un attaccante da 12-15 gol al posto di Kalinic o Silva per arrivare quarti. In pratica, ci sarebbe bastato Kevin Lasagna. Kevin Lasagna, non Salah.
Io sono fiducioso.


----------



## Zenos (26 Luglio 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Troppo pessimismo. Noi l'anno scorso, con tutti i disastri che abbiamo combinato, siamo arrivati a solo otto punti dal quarto posto. Otto punti si possono recuperare agevolmente con interventi mirati. Ci sarebbe bastato un attaccante da 12-15 gol al posto di Kalinic o Silva per arrivare quarti. In pratica, ci sarebbe bastato Kevin Lasagna. Kevin Lasagna, non Salah.
> Io sono fiducioso.



Si ma nel frattempo le altre si son rinforzate,non ripetiamo mica il campionato precedente...


----------



## Boomer (26 Luglio 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Si ma nel frattempo le altre si son rinforzate,non ripetiamo mica il campionato precedente...



L'inter si è rinforzata. Napoli e Roma? Tutte da valutare. E noi sicuramente compreremo qualcuno. Vedremo il 17 Agosto come saremo messi rispetto alle altre.


----------



## Eflstar (26 Luglio 2018)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> io spero che molti si mettano l'anima in pace e capiscano quello che deve succedere e quello che già si sapeva. l'imperativo è rimettere a posto i conti e rispettare i parametri del financial fair play. un processo lungo e faticoso. quello che roma e inter hanno già intrapreso negli ultimi 3/4 anni (e che nemmeno loro hanno ancora concluso). purtroppo noi abbiamo accumulato ANNI di ritardo e saremo costretti a risentirne anche dal punto di vista sportivo rispetto agli altri club che sono stati più lungimiranti. ma perchè vi fa tanto fatica capire questa cosa? anche io vorrei potessimo spendere e spandere, comprare grandi giocatori e vincere. ma semplicemente non si può fare. se non volete giocare secondo le regole uefa facciamoci un campionato nostro e facciamo come cacchio ci pare e non ci sono problemi.



E' una cosa che qui ancora fanno tutti davvero tanta fatica a capire.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (26 Luglio 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> L'inter si è rinforzata. Napoli e Roma? Tutte da valutare. E noi sicuramente compreremo qualcuno. Vedremo il 17 Agosto come saremo messi rispetto alle altre.



Te lo dico io: male


----------



## Boomer (26 Luglio 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Te lo dico io: male



Può darsi.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Luglio 2018)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Chi ha criticato la presa di posizione politica della Uefa ha il diritto di sentirsi preso in giro da questa conferenza di gallianesca memoria, chi ha tifato la Uefa decantando le lodi del FPF non ne ha il diritto.





uolfetto ha scritto:


> io spero che molti si mettano l'anima in pace e capiscano quello che deve succedere e quello che già si sapeva. l'imperativo è rimettere a posto i conti e rispettare i parametri del financial fair play. un processo lungo e faticoso. quello che roma e inter hanno già intrapreso negli ultimi 3/4 anni (e che nemmeno loro hanno ancora concluso). purtroppo noi abbiamo accumulato ANNI di ritardo e saremo costretti a risentirne anche dal punto di vista sportivo rispetto agli altri club che sono stati più lungimiranti. ma perchè vi fa tanto fatica capire questa cosa? anche io vorrei potessimo spendere e spandere, comprare grandi giocatori e vincere. ma semplicemente non si può fare. se non volete giocare secondo le regole uefa facciamoci un campionato nostro e facciamo come cacchio ci pare e non ci sono problemi.



(prendo i post solo a caso, niente di personale)

Infatti trovo veramente molto ma molto difficiltoso seguire i post sul discorso di Leonardo.
Non ho ancora capito che cosa la gente si aspettasse. Se non è chiaro, Leonardo è un manager Elliott adesso. Secondo voi, è intellettualmente corretto che sbandieri acquisti milionari e piani di rinascita fantasiosi, con tutte le limitazioni finanziarie? E senza che ci sia ufficialità? Perché se è così, probabilmente non vi è chiara la sua posizione. A quei livelli non si scherza. Elliott non credo gradisca che un suo funzionario millanti cose che non può mantenere di per certo. Deve mantenere un profilo basso. Se vostra moglie andasse a giro dicendo a tutti che vi comprate una nuova casa, una fuoriserie e fate vacanze da sogno, sapendo che non potete, voi che direste? Una cosa è trasmettere un minimo di impegno, un altra è dire banali platealità. Ora ditemi voi, razionalmente, se vi sareste azzardati a dire baggianate a ufo, in pubblico, solamente per ingraziarvi i tifosi. Con il rischio di trovare la lettera di licenziamento sulla scrivania. Ha detto esattamente quello che una persona sana di mente avrebbe detto, né più, né meno.
Mah. Pazzesco.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Luglio 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> (prendo i post solo a caso, niente di personale)
> 
> Infatti trovo veramente molto ma molto difficiltoso seguire i post sul discorso di Leonardo.
> Non ho ancora capito che cosa la gente si aspettasse. Se non è chiaro, Leonardo è un manager Elliott adesso. Secondo voi, è intellettualmente corretto che sbandieri acquisti milionari e piani di rinascita fantasiosi, con tutte le limitazioni finanziarie? E senza che ci sia ufficialità? Perché se è così, probabilmente non vi è chiara la sua posizione. A quei livelli non si scherza. Elliott non credo gradisca che un suo funzionario millanti cose che non può mantenere di per certo. Deve mantenere un profilo basso. Se vostra moglie andasse a giro dicendo a tutti che vi comprate una nuova casa, una fuoriserie e fate vacanze da sogno, sapendo che non potete, voi che direste? Una cosa è trasmettere un minimo di impegno, un altra è dire banali platealità. Ora ditemi voi, razionalmente, se vi sareste azzardati a dire baggianate a ufo, in pubblico, solamente per ingraziarvi i tifosi. Con il rischio di trovare la lettera di licenziamento sulla scrivania. Ha detto esattamente quello che una persona sana di mente avrebbe detto, né più, né meno.
> Mah. Pazzesco.



C’é un grosso probkema di fondo: i tifosi vanno fatti sognare, devi coinvolgerli portarli alle partite , allo stadio, a comprare i tuoi prodotti brandizzati.

Leo oggi, con la sua conferenza del put ha ammazzato tutti i sogni.

Elliot: hai veramente un piano per rifarci tornare grandi tra qualche anno? Fallo spiegare, faccelo vedere, sognare.

Puoi dire che per due anni dovremmo razionalizzare i costi, ma poi, con il passo 1 faremo questo, il 2 quello ed infine torneremo alla gloria con una societá sana che fattura un botto e piena di campioni. Di campioni 4-5 volte e vedrai che anche indue anni di magra possono essere digeriti. 

Non é necessario dargli il contentino subito, ma il sogno é obbligatorio.

A meno che tu non vogliamsolo fare razionalizzazione dei costi, azzerare il deficit e lasciarci ad altri. A quel punto fai il discorso che ha fatto Leo.


----------



## admin (26 Luglio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> C’é un grosso probkema di fondo: i tifosi vanno fatti sognare, devi coinvolgerli portarli alle partite , allo stadio, a comprare i tuoi prodotti brandizzati.
> 
> Leo oggi, con la sua conferenza del put ha ammazzato tutti i sogni.
> 
> ...



Ecco, bravo. Per una volta siamo d'accordo.

La conferenza di oggi non ha lasciato nulla. Nessuna emozione. Solo freddi numeri.

Siamo tifosi di calcio, non revisori dei conti. Santo Dio.


----------



## numero 3 (26 Luglio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Nessun tifoso milaniste che conosco io contesterebbe l'arrivo di Conte.
> 
> Gattuso è difeso dai più fanatici, ma la parte razionale del tifo vuole altro.
> 
> ...


Io non vorrei Conte al Milan e spero non arrivi, non ritengo neanche Gattuso un allenatore da vertice ma per questo Milan può andare bene , quando arriveranno giocatori forti dovrà anche arrivare un allenatore adeguato.
Ovviamente non contesterei Conte ma lo accoglierei MOLTO freddamente


----------



## Wildbone (26 Luglio 2018)

A me la conferenza è piaciuta. Non a livello assoluto, ovviamente, dato che le notizie richiedono una certa elasticità mentale per capire, finalmente, che cos'è diventato il calcio moderno e in che modo il Milan ci si deve rapportare, quanto per il pragmatismo di Leonardo, che non si è nascosto dietro a un dito come hanno fatto, ahimè, quasi tutti i suoi predecessori degli ultimi 10 anni. Ha detto le cose come stanno, parlando di quello che il Milan dovrà necessariamente fare. I sogni sono per coloro che hanno lavorato per raggiungerli, mentre noi, mi spiace, ma stiamo ripartendo da zero, e c'è tanto, tanto, tanto da fare. Quando poi avremo dato una base solida tecnicamente ed economicamente, innestando un circolo virtuoso che ci porterà ad avere sempre più liquidità e margine di manovra, inizieremo a toglierci delle soddisfazioni. Ma ora è il momento di stringere i denti e risalire la china.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Luglio 2018)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Chi ha criticato la presa di posizione politica della Uefa ha il diritto di sentirsi preso in giro da questa conferenza di gallianesca memoria, chi ha tifato la Uefa decantando le lodi del FPF non ne ha il diritto.





uolfetto ha scritto:


> io spero che molti si mettano l'anima in pace e capiscano quello che deve succedere e quello che già si sapeva. l'imperativo è rimettere a posto i conti e rispettare i parametri del financial fair play. un processo lungo e faticoso. quello che roma e inter hanno già intrapreso negli ultimi 3/4 anni (e che nemmeno loro hanno ancora concluso). purtroppo noi abbiamo accumulato ANNI di ritardo e saremo costretti a risentirne anche dal punto di vista sportivo rispetto agli altri club che sono stati più lungimiranti. ma perchè vi fa tanto fatica capire questa cosa? anche io vorrei potessimo spendere e spandere, comprare grandi giocatori e vincere. ma semplicemente non si può fare. se non volete giocare secondo le regole uefa facciamoci un campionato nostro e facciamo come cacchio ci pare e non ci sono problemi.





Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> C’é un grosso probkema di fondo: i tifosi vanno fatti sognare, devi coinvolgerli portarli alle partite , allo stadio, a comprare i tuoi prodotti brandizzati.
> 
> Leo oggi, con la sua conferenza del put ha ammazzato tutti i sogni.
> 
> ...



Spero che ti rendi conto che sono tifoso anch'io. Mi piacerebbe sognare anche a me. E lo faccio, parole di Leonardo o meno. La mia fede non dipende dalla parole di una conferenza.

Salto tutte le premesse, la mia opinione su Elliott e le filosofie di vita, altrimenti il post diventa kilometrico.

Voglio farti una domanda: preferiresti un approccio come questo, magari seguito da un lento e graduale miglioramento, o le promesse fatte qualche mese da Fassone, e non mantenute? Perché se no, scusami se lo sottolineo, continuiamo a sbattere la testa sulle prese in giro. Io anzi apprezzo che le parole siano state scarne, evito una futura delusione della quale, non so te, io non ho assolutamente bisogno. Le difficoltà finanziarie non le abbatti alimentando i sogni.
Elliott i suoi piani non te li può dire nel dettaglio perché molto probabilmente ancora la società è da struttuarare e la squadra è da completare. Non si sentono ancora pronti ad esporsi, forse penso io. Poi che ti dovrebbero dettagliare? Vuoi sapere esattamente la mezzala che verrà presa anno prossimo?
Vuoi sapere come si muoveranno sul mercato? Ancora abbiamo caselle da completare a livello di AD ... Magari certe cose le vorrebbero fare ma in questo momento non ne hanno proprio la possibilità burocratica, o finanziaria, o che so io.

Continuiamo a sognare, ma, con tutto il rispetto, adesso per come siamo messi un po' di sano realismo non mi sembra del tutto fuori luogo. Poi ci sta tutto, magari hanno già in programma di venderci tra 2 anni e tanti saluti. Allora sì che mi altererei dopo aver sentito altre promesse ...


----------



## enigmistic02 (26 Luglio 2018)

Invece io ho gradito molto la conferenza di Leonardo. Ha ancora una volta dimostrato un'intelligenza a tutto tondo che gli permetterà di fare felici i tifosi, non con i sogni ma con i risultati, che magari non arriveranno subito, ma saranno ognuno lo step necessario alla risalita per un livello elite finalmente stabile. 
Ironia, pragmatismo, piedi per terra e tanta tanta furbizia. Ha detto molto per non dire niente, e all'interno di quasi ogni frase - possibilista o negatoria- e di ogni concetto vi si deve leggere un'opportunità concreta. Non si sbilancia su nulla perché sa che sarebbe solo controproducente: vuole portare fatti e questo deve fare. 
Felice che una persona come lui sia al Milan e abbia le sue responsabilità. Elliot non poteva scegliere meglio - e mi auguro che Maldini lo segua, ovviamente.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Luglio 2018)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Chi ha criticato la presa di posizione politica della Uefa ha il diritto di sentirsi preso in giro da questa conferenza di gallianesca memoria, chi ha tifato la Uefa decantando le lodi del FPF non ne ha il diritto.





uolfetto ha scritto:


> io spero che molti si mettano l'anima in pace e capiscano quello che deve succedere e quello che già si sapeva. l'imperativo è rimettere a posto i conti e rispettare i parametri del financial fair play. un processo lungo e faticoso. quello che roma e inter hanno già intrapreso negli ultimi 3/4 anni (e che nemmeno loro hanno ancora concluso). purtroppo noi abbiamo accumulato ANNI di ritardo e saremo costretti a risentirne anche dal punto di vista sportivo rispetto agli altri club che sono stati più lungimiranti. ma perchè vi fa tanto fatica capire questa cosa? anche io vorrei potessimo spendere e spandere, comprare grandi giocatori e vincere. ma semplicemente non si può fare. se non volete giocare secondo le regole uefa facciamoci un campionato nostro e facciamo come cacchio ci pare e non ci sono problemi.





Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco, bravo. Per una volta siamo d'accordo.
> 
> La conferenza di oggi non ha lasciato nulla. Nessuna emozione. Solo freddi numeri.
> 
> Siamo tifosi di calcio, non revisori dei conti. Santo Dio.



Hai ragione, guarda, sacrosanto. Il fatto che io digerisca le parole di Leonardo non vuol dire che io sia un tifoso freddo, ti condivido al 100%. Prima di andarmene a letto stasera magari mi riguardo Milan-Boca del 2007 per prendere sonno meglio, come il fatto che sia qui alle 23:45. Leonardo (o chi l'ha istruito, attenzione) è stato secondo me intelligente, visto la condizione aberrante dalla quale siamo (speriamo) appena usciti, a usare parole di cautela. Tutto lì. Il pragmatismo può darsi sia la direttiva base di Elliott, e potrebbe anche starci. Poi magari, ammesso che la condizione migliori in futuro, si allargheranno un po'. Vediamo. Io continuo a sognare, ma un piede per terra lo tengo sempre, anche grazie alle loro parole.


----------



## MissRossonera (26 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Leonardo, neo DG (alla parte sportiva) del Milan. Ecco, di seguito, le dichiarazioni del dirigente rossonero:
> 
> Scaroni:"Elliott vuole riportare il Milan ai fasti del passato. Tutti voi conoscete Leonardo. E' stato 14 anni col Milan. Ha fatto tutto. Io l'ho visto stamattina nei nostri uffici. Conosce tutti. E' di casa. Vi parlerà di quali sono le prime idee. Vi parlerà dei suoi progetti e su come sono coerenti con la strategia di Elliott: riportare il Milan alla posizione che merita compatibilimente con FPF. La presenza di Elliott ha giocato un ruolo fondamentale al TAS. Ci siamo presentati seriamente e dobbiamo continuare a comportarci seriamente. *Nella gestione Gattuso siamo arrivati terzi. Siamo una squadra solida. Il progetto di Elliott è a medio lungo termine. Non dobbiamo fare le cose flash. E' un passo lungo. Io presidente del Milan? *E' una grande emozione. La mia famiglia è sfegatata milanista. Io forse sono il meno sfegatato. Sono stato anche presidente del Vicenza Calcio. Lì eravamo in quattro alla presentazione. Mi piacciono le nuove sfide che mi hanno scorrere l'adrenalina nelle vene. Mi piace fare sempre cose nuove. Nuovo Voluntaty Agreement? Siamo in un territorio inesplorato un pò per tutti. Anche per gli avvocati. Abbiamo scritto una lettera. L'incontro con la Uefa arriverà nei prossimi 15 giorni. Poi vedremo cosa accadrà. Ci aspettiamo che la Uefa riveda la sentenza in base alle indicazioni del TAS: Il cambio di proprietà ha dato una sicurezza diversa alla Uefa. Io mi aspetto che per agosto arriveremo ad una soluzione. Mercato? Io penso che qualsiasi cosa succeda, metterà il Milan come un osservato speciale. Dopo quello che è successo non vogliamo altri problemi".
> 
> ...



Se prima ero pessimista ora lo sono anche di più. Ma me l'aspettavo,saranno anni duri.


----------



## uolfetto (27 Luglio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> C’é un grosso probkema di fondo: i tifosi vanno fatti sognare, devi coinvolgerli portarli alle partite , allo stadio, a comprare i tuoi prodotti brandizzati.
> 
> Leo oggi, con la sua conferenza del put ha ammazzato tutti i sogni.
> 
> ...



io dico che sono 7/8 anni che mangiamo me rda quindi dei sogni me ne faccio poco. 7/8 anni di dominio della juve e a guardare squadre inferiori tipo roma e napoli che con una politica lungimirante si sono mantenute quantomeno decenti e sembrano essere almeno un paio di gradini avanti a noi. questo perchè chi gestiva la nostra società non ha capito una emerita mazza di come stava evolvendo/cambiando il calcio negli ultimi 10 anni. adesso la situazione è questa, una bella dose di realtà è quello che ci vuole altrimenti non ne usciremo mai. poi questo non vuol dire che non si possa sperare o che si giochi per perdere. qualche volta le imprese riescono, magari fra due anni vinciamo lo scudetto anche senza spendere cifre impossibili, chi può dirlo.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (27 Luglio 2018)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> A me la conferenza è piaciuta. Non a livello assoluto, ovviamente, dato che le notizie richiedono una certa elasticità mentale per capire, finalmente, che cos'è diventato il calcio moderno e in che modo il Milan ci si deve rapportare, quanto per il pragmatismo di Leonardo, che non si è nascosto dietro a un dito come hanno fatto, ahimè, quasi tutti i suoi predecessori degli ultimi 10 anni. Ha detto le cose come stanno, parlando di quello che il Milan dovrà necessariamente fare. I sogni sono per coloro che hanno lavorato per raggiungerli, mentre noi, mi spiace, ma stiamo ripartendo da zero, e c'è tanto, tanto, tanto da fare. Quando poi avremo dato una base solida tecnicamente ed economicamente, innestando un circolo virtuoso che ci porterà ad avere sempre più liquidità e margine di manovra, inizieremo a toglierci delle soddisfazioni. Ma ora è il momento di stringere i denti e risalire la china.



Perfetto. Poi se era meglio impegnare una barca di soldi senza essere sicuri di averli, alzo le mani. Qualcuno sopra ha fatto l'esempio di un padre di famiglia che si impegna a condurre una vita lussuosa senza poterselo permettere, esattamente questo hanno fatto i nostri dirigenti l'anno scorso. E in più hanno pure sbagliato quasi tutti gli acquisti. Uno che si trova a dover rimediare a disastri di tale portata e in più deve pure mantenere a fatica quell'Europa che Gianni e Pinotto avevano perso anche per loro demeriti, non può che partire col profilo basso. Ma "se c'erano quelli di prima era meglio", peccato che in questa situazione ci abbiano lasciati loro, tentando un azzardo folle, ché tanto già sapevano che avrebbero avuto lo stipendio garantito per qualche anno anche se avessero fallito...e del Milan chi se ne frega!


----------



## Eflstar (27 Luglio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> C’é un grosso probkema di fondo: i tifosi vanno fatti sognare, devi coinvolgerli portarli alle partite , allo stadio, a comprare i tuoi prodotti brandizzati.
> 
> Leo oggi, con la sua conferenza del put ha ammazzato tutti i sogni.
> 
> ...



Hai ragione, ma è la stessa identica cosa che hanno passato (e stanno ancora passando) Inter e Roma, ad esempio. Altro che sogni ragazzi, c'è da prendere vangate di sterco in faccia per almeno altri due-tre anni. 
Noi non siamo speciali, purtroppo, le regole valgono per tutti.


----------



## Davidoff (27 Luglio 2018)

L'unica speranza che ho è che molto di quello che ha detto sia solamente di facciata per camuffare le strategie di mercato, altrimenti prevedo l'ennesima annata di transizione verso...la transizione. E' chiaro che bisogna rispettare il fpf ma ci sono situazioni (tipo quella di Higuain) che possono farci fare un upgrade enorme proprio dove serve e vanno sfruttate, assurdo pensare che si rinunci a mettere in rosa un campione per risparmiare un paio di milioni all'anno. Uno stipendio alto te lo puoi permettere, basta saper gestire l'intero monte ingaggi, non penso sia impossibile. Poi se dobbiamo obbligatoriamente comprare solo gente che rivenderemo stiamo messi bene, significa che il concetto di ossatura di squadra sarà alieno per noi.
Ok profilo basso ma qui di base sembra ci sia proprio mancanza di ambizione, si percepisce solo la volontà di rimettere a posto i freddi numeri per spianare la strada alla vendita e basta.


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Luglio 2018)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Invece io ho gradito molto la conferenza di Leonardo. Ha ancora una volta dimostrato un'intelligenza a tutto tondo che gli permetterà di fare felici i tifosi, non con i sogni ma con i risultati, che magari non arriveranno subito, ma saranno ognuno lo step necessario alla risalita per un livello elite finalmente stabile.
> Ironia, pragmatismo, piedi per terra e tanta tanta furbizia. Ha detto molto per non dire niente, e all'interno di quasi ogni frase - possibilista o negatoria- e di ogni concetto vi si deve leggere un'opportunità concreta. Non si sbilancia su nulla perché sa che sarebbe solo controproducente: vuole portare fatti e questo deve fare.
> Felice che una persona come lui sia al Milan e abbia le sue responsabilità. Elliot non poteva scegliere meglio - e mi auguro che Maldini lo segua, ovviamente.



concordo assolutamente  e io farei molta attenzione alle parole di Scaroni.
E' chiaro che in questo momento, non si possono commettere passi falsi, di nessun tipo, né di comunicazione né dal punto di vista economico. Io credo che ci sia la reale possibilità di ottenere un VA. E vogliono giocarsela fino all'ultimo questa possibilità.


----------



## Casnop (27 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> concordo assolutamente  e io farei molta attenzione alle parole di Scaroni.
> E' chiaro che in questo momento, non si possono commettere passi falsi, di nessun tipo, né di comunicazione né dal punto di vista economico. Io credo che ci sia la reale possibilità di ottenere un VA. E vogliono giocarsela fino all'ultimo questa possibilità.


A conti fatti, nella giornata di Leonardo, la notizia vera l'ha data Scaroni con queste due parole, che sono una vera bomba. Quello che sarebbe, o sarebbe stato, impossibile, secondo una tradizionale interpretazione della novella del 2015 del regolamento del FPF, ovvero la proposta di un Voluntary Agreement da parte di un club che abbia già avuto una sanzione disciplinare per violazione della break even rule, potrebbe essere invece percorribile, perché il requisito del recente cambio di controllo del capitale, considerato sinora concorrente con quello dell'assenza di sanzioni, sarebbe da considerarsi invece assoluto e preferenziale per l'ottenimento di un accordo volontario dalla Uefa, anche a fronte di previe sanzioni disciplinari, in corso o già scontate. È inutile ribadire quanto ciò potrebbe costituire una svolta fondamentale, per il nuovo Milan targato Elliott: praticamente, ottenere una moratoria di quattro anni dai vincoli di perdita aggregata di bilancio tollerabile nel periodo di monitoraggio, entro cui il club potrebbe investire con mezzi propri e diretti degli azionisti (ora vietati) per il conseguimento degli obiettivi di aumento del fatturato, equilibrio economico e sostenibilità finanziaria, in una parola di autofinanziamento, che diverrebbero oggetto di un piano finanziario e di investimenti, condiviso dal club con la Uefa, periodicamente testato dal Club Financial Control Body di quest'ultima, e garantito personalmente dall'azionista mediante giacenza di fondi a pronta cassa disponibili per le occorrenti coperture di bilancio. Requisiti e condizioni, questi, che un fondo attivista ed iperliquido come Elliott potrebbe garantire senza battere ciglio, al pari di una capacità professionale di investimento razionale, che è quasi proverbiale. La Uefa non potrà ragionevolmente obiettare nulla su questo, anche considerata la gigantesca trasformazione che hanno subito i conti del Milan, e non solo essi, nelle ultime settimane; si tratta solo di capire se ciò possa essere davvero consentito dalle norme. Caso nuovo, questo, senza precedenti, che evidentemente Elliott intende esplorare sul piano giuridico, e che, a sentire almeno Scaroni, la Uefa non esclude di approfondire. Non è allora il momento di strappi, il tempo delle battaglie frontali con la Uefa, come ha detto Scaroni ieri, è terminato, ora è quello del dialogo per aprire forse la prospettiva di un futuro migliore per il club. Moderazione, saggezza, savoir faire, ci aiuteranno in questa fase. L'arrivo di managers abili e credibili sul piano reputazionale, Scaroni, Gazidis, Gandini, Leonardo, sarà decisivo su questo punto. Non sappiamo se poter sperare l'incredibile, ci limitiamo ad attendere gli eventi, e magari ad incrociare le dita.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Luglio 2018)

Eflstar ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, ma è la stessa identica cosa che hanno passato (e stanno ancora passando) Inter e Roma, ad esempio. Altro che sogni ragazzi, c'è da prendere vangate di sterco in faccia per almeno altri due-tre anni.
> Noi non siamo speciali, purtroppo, le regole valgono per tutti.



Non é esattamente vero. Noi siamo un pó speciali, lo si é visto l’anno scorso. San siro pieno a fine luglio per un preliminare uefa..... 6 milioni di euro di incasso nel derby solo perché si era riaccesa la speranza.....

Cosa voglio dire? Che se dai al tifoso milanista, depresso da 11 anni, un sognonda inseguire, puoi aumentare enormemente i ricavi. Paradossalmente se la Juve ha incassato X dalla vendita delle maglie di Ronaldo, fosse venuto ad un Milan competitivo sarebbero stati il doppio.

Noi sidamo una squadra che ha anche un problema di costi (pagare 3 milioni Montolivo, 2,5 Abate, 2 Zapata.....) ma anche un grosso problema di ricavi buttati via perché i tifosi sono disillusi.

La stagione scorsa del Milan, ma anche dell’Inter dovrebbe insegnare che squadra milanesi competitive, nelle coppe, potrebbero generare ricavi che le fanno competere con le big. Quasi 12 milioni euro incassati in sole 2 partite (Milan-Inter e Inter-Juve), quasi quanto tutti i ricavi da stadio dell’intera ultima stagione di Galliani, (18 milioni), Dimostrano che una razionale politica espansiva (spendo, porto campuoni, aumento i costi, ma anche i ricavi) , qui a Milano é premiante e andrebbe esplorata (magari evitando di mettere 120 milioni tra Ciao Mario e Gabigol e André Silva).
Anche perché , per come sono strutturati i ricavi di una societá italiana, campioni, tanta gente allo stadio, tanti ricavi, arrivi in champions, ancora piú ricavi, ancora piú campioni, prezzi piú alti (vedi abbonamenti juve) ancora piú ricavi, ancora piú campioni....... devi raggiungere risultati sportivimper far quadrare i conti.


Ma é un meccanismo che devi innescare e andare in giro con un terzetto d’attacco Cutrone-Silva-Bacca perché siamo andati sul mercato a vedere cosa accadeva e.... non é accaduto niente... innesca non il circolo virtuoso di cui sopra, ma il circolo mer...oso dell’ultimo Condor.

Il tanto vituperato Milan del Cinese, nonostante le grandi spese e spesso sbagliate, i sogni disillusi chiuderá un bilancio nettamente migliore dell’ultimo Milan di Galliani, nonostante la capitalizzazione dei giocatori sia raddoppiata. Tante spese, tanto valore in piú, conti migliori di prima.

Non é per forza la via della Uefa quella giusta, se c’é unamproprietá ambiziosa, c’é un istituto come il VA, lo si esplori e si investa per poi raccogliere.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Luglio 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> A conti fatti, nella giornata di Leonardo, la notizia vera l'ha data Scaroni con queste due parole, che sono una vera bomba. Quello che sarebbe, o sarebbe stato, sarebbe a questo punto opportuno dire, impossibile secondo una certa interpretazione della novella del 2015 del regolamento del FPF, ovvero la possibilità di proporre un Voluntary Agreement da parte di un club che abbia avuto una sanzione disciplinare per violazione della break even rule, pare che sia invece percorribile, perché il requisito del recente cambio di controllo del capitale, considerato sinora con esso concorrente, sarebbe da considerarsi invece assoluto e preferenziale per l'ottenimento di un accordo volontario dalla Uefa. È inutile ribadire quanto ciò possa costituire una svolta fondamentale per il nuovo Milan targato Elliott: praticamente, ottenere una moratoria di quattro anni dai vincoli di perdita aggregata di bilancio tollerabile nel periodo di monitoraggio, entro cui il club possa investire con mezzi propri e diretti degli azionisti (ora vietati) per il conseguimento degli obiettivi di aumento del fatturato, equilibrio economico e sostenibilità finanziaria, in una parole di autofinanziamento, che diverrebbero oggetto di un piano finanziario e di investimenti, condiviso dal club con la Uefa, periodicamente testato dal Club Financial Control Body di quest'ultima, e garantito personalmente dall'azionista mediante giacenza di fondi a pronta cassa disponibili per le occorrenti coperture di bilancio. Requisiti e condizioni, questi, che un fondo attivista ed iperliquido come Elliott può garantire senza battere ciglio, al pari di una capacità professionale di investimento razionale che è quasi proverbiale. La Uefa non potrà ragionevolmente obiettare nulla su questo, anche considerata la gigantesca trasformazione che hanno subito i conti del club, e non solo essi, nelle ultime settimane; si tratta solo di capire se ciò possa essere davvero consentito dalle norme. Caso nuovo, senza precedenti, che evidentemente Elliott intende esplorare sul piano giuridico, e che, a sentire almeno Scaroni, la Uefa non esclude di valutare. Non è allora il momento di strappi, il tempo delle battaglie frontali con la Uefa, come ha detto Scaroni ieri, è terminato, ora è quello del dialogo per aprire forse la prospettiva di un futuro migliore per il club. Moderazione, saggezza, savoir faire, ci aiuteranno in questa fase. L'arrivo di managers abili e credibili sul piano reputazionale, Scaroni, Gazidis, Gandini, Leonardo, sarà decisivo su questo punto. Non sappiamo se poter sperare l'incredibile, ci limitiamo ad attendere gli eventi, e magari ad incrociare le dita.



Senza leggerti, scritta stessa tesi poco dopo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Luglio 2018)

Ieri sera mi sono riascoltato bene la conferenza perché dopo tutte le critiche lette qui dentro mi pareva di aver capito male io..

Ribadisco la mia opinione: Leonardo impeccabile

Ha risposto a tutto, chiaro, diretto, ha spiegato bene le cose, anche con ironia.

Rispetto a Mirabelli siamo a livelli top..e del resto come ha detto lui Elliott lo ha scelto per il suo percorso, non ha preso il primo che passava di là..

Sulle obiezioni hai concetti anche dissento: il fpf esiste, non possiamo ignorarlo come fatto l'anno scorso...e inoltre è vero che il mercato non puoi farlo solo perché "devi" ma anche in base alle reali occasioni..del resto scusate, in Europa avete visto che non si è mosso nulla?

Io ho enorme fiducia


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (27 Luglio 2018)

Chi credeva che avremmo fatto un mercato faraonico prendendo top player in tutti i ruoli in cui abbiamo necessita', e' ora che si svegli.

Elliott ci ha preso in una situazione disastrosa: fuori dall'Europa League, conti disastrosi etc... e ha le mani legate perche', come ha detto anche Scaroni ieri, ora siamo sotto la lente dell'Uefa. Percio' in questi giorni che restano, si cerchera' di comprare giocatori in base alle cessioni e cosi' sara' per un paio d'anni, fino a che dovremo sottostare al FPF. Riguardo la punta, spero venga preso un attaccante forte ed esperto che garantisca gol ma negli altri ruoli penso proprio che la dirigenza puntera' su gente giovane e di talento.


----------



## Davide L (27 Luglio 2018)

Credo che Leonardo sia stato chiaro, si cercherà di puntellare la rosa con mosse inquadrate entro i paletti del fair play finanziario.
Obbiettivo della stagione sarà il quarto posto, senza considerare però un quinto posto come un fallimento, in fin dei conti davanti abbiamo squadre più attrezzate di noi.
Tuttavia vi dirò una cosa: preferisco arrivare in Champions tramite l'Europa League che da quarto classificato.


----------



## egidiopersempre (27 Luglio 2018)

Davide L ha scritto:


> Credo che Leonardo sia stato chiaro, si cercherà di puntellare la rosa con mosse inquadrate entro i paletti del fair play finanziario.
> Obbiettivo della stagione sarà il quarto posto, senza considerare però un quinto posto come un fallimento, in fin dei conti davanti abbiamo squadre più attrezzate di noi.
> Tuttavia vi dirò una cosa: preferisco arrivare in Champions tramite l'Europa League che da quarto classificato.



arrivare in CL vincendo l'EL è un miraggio .... già oggi c'è Chelsea, Arsenal, Bayer L. e Sporting ... chissà chi arriva poi dai gironi di CL...

ovvio che anche io preferirei ... meglio un trofeo internazionale che un quarto posto in Italia.


----------

